# IUI November/December 2014



## mrsww

Ive us to called clinic as its day one of my cycle.  Have scan booked for Monday and they will teach me the drugs then also.  Just gonal-f of 75 I think and then overtrille for trigger shot.  Totally lost the plot of my natural cycles in fact I'm sure this year has gone so fast as from jan until June I was all caught up in treatment.  Am hoping to be pregnant by Christmas because without out hope what else do we have but in the same breath hope leads to bitter disappointment when the test shows a BFN or AF shows up.


----------



## dojiejo

Hi Mrsww - I just popped over to see if anyone doing IUI in November. I am currently D11 of my cycle. I have been taking 75u of fostimon so similar to your protocol. I had a scan today and have one follicle at 13mm and 3 at or below 6mm. Phasing another scan on Monday. My previous IUI the insemination has occurred on day 14 and 15 so I think I will have the insemination on Tuesday. 

I hope that you are successful with this medicated cycle and you are pregnant before Christmas. I have everything crossed you you. Good luck.


----------



## Joal

Hi we're new here And getting treatment this month.  I had the first scan Tuesday and started 0.3 supercur and 37.5 gonal f. our next scan is Tuesday and at the moment booked in for insemination on 17 Nov. This is our first ever cycle so not quite sure what to expect! Very excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm trying to not stress but finding it difficult. 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EmWills

Hi all 

We are having IUI this month too. I am on cycle day 10, had a scan yest and I have 6 good sized follicles 3x12 1x 14 1x15 and 1x16 which is frustrating because I have only been having menopur 150 and for the last 3 ivf cycles I've had 375 and not had such good follicles at this point. My menopur was reduced to 75 last night and 37.5 tonight and tomorrow back on Monday for a scan and hopefully iui Wednesday. Hoping by Monday I'll have 3 good sized follicles. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm finding it all a bit lonely this time. Infertility is so hard for anyone who hasn't been through it to understand. This weekend is my lovely nephews 4th bday, we haven't been invited to his party because we don't have out own kids it's really upset me and my DH. Maybe it's all the hormones making me a bit sensitive. 

Good luck everyone

Em xx


----------



## mrsww

Great to have others join, I know the past couple of months have been ultra busy so thought this one may be a quiet one.

Day two of cycle for me,  not looking forward to scan on Monday, my first one with AF.  Good luck to you all.


----------



## dudleylady

Can I join u please ladies. Day 3 today of second cycle of DIUI. I am fortunate to have a gorgeous 2 year old conceived naturally but this year we discovered for an unknown reason my Hubby has azoospermia. Last cycle was unmediated by taking clomid and trigger shot this time.


----------



## Ky

Hi all, good luck on all your journeys.

Im on cycle day 10 at moment. I had my second scan on friday And have 2 very Nice 21mm folies. So happy...
I done trigger shot last night at 10pm And going in on monday @ 9.30 am for the insemination...

This is my second DIUI, and the first one i was really obsessed.. This time im just letting it happen. 1st IUI I was on 75' menopur every 3rd day. This 2nd IUI I'm on the same every 2 days, and it must have helped. 

Xx


----------



## mrsww

First scan day for me got my fingers crossed that all is ok.

When you have trigger shot how many hours after do you have Iui.  At my clinic the Iui is done 24 hours after trigger bit it seems that's quite short so would be interested to know what others do.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ky

How did your scan go, mrsww?

At my clinic they do the trigger 36 hours before the insemination. I think that is a normal time frame for ovulation but I can be wrong.

AFM. I had my insemination today, all went well. Have 12 mil. Spermies so hoping they will do their best and swim high. Official test date: 28/11


----------



## mrsww

Fingers crossed Ky.

Scan went well five follicles on the right and three on the left.  Just did first injection not so bad, next scan on Monday.  The more I hear the more I think my clinic should do 36 hours, I forgot the confirm today but the natural ones have been 24 hours.  Everyone else seems to be 36 hours.  Hmmm, might need to do some research.


----------



## adh8486

Hi 
iam in a same sex relationship and we are having our first  iui treatment hopefully in two weeks.does anyone have any advice they can give us very nervous and anxious


----------



## mrsww

adh, I think it's normal to be anxious.

I'm on my third cycle this year although it is my first medicated one.  I went a bit crazy on my first too and was extra glum when they turned out negative.  My wife got the brunt of it and I'm determined not to be awful this time.  Some things I'm doing is relaxation and making sure I have me time (this time is not too include frantically searching google for the Magic answer to get a positive), got my favourite places to lunch lined up if it ends in a negative or positive.  Going to concentrate on my wife instead of the treatment.  I found I got so tied up in treatment I couldn't concentrate on anything else.  I've got hope that this time will work but at the same time I'm being realistic and if it doesn't will make the move to ivf.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## adh8486

Hi 
thanks for the reply.i no this can be a long process we are preparing ourselves for that.is the unknowing that will be hard.hope all goes well for u


----------



## dojiejo

mrsww - My clinic does 24 hours. From what I have read there is a split between people doing 24-36 hours post trigger, lots of people have had success from 24 hours post trigger. Good luck with your next scan. How many follicles does your clinic allow you to have?

adh8486 - Definitely normal to be anxious.... We are now on our 3rd IUI so less anxious as know what to expect, though it is difficult to not be too emotionally.

Ky - Two 21mm follicles... that is great. I am joining you on the dreaded 2ww, I had my IUI today. I have been told this time to test 16 days post so that is the 27/11 (though I have always got my AF before my test date!!). I have everything crossed for you.

dudleylady - How is your cycle going? 

Em - How did your scan go on Monday? Sorry you are feeling so lonely this time around. Please PM if you need someone to speak to.

AFM - I had a scan yesterday which was D14 of my cycle, I had one 19mm follicle. Took my trigger at 1530 yesterday and had my IUI today. Really hoping it is 3rd time lucky. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mrsww

Good luck on the 2ww Dojiejo, hopefully the time goes fast and you end up with a positive.  Wondering if we are at the same clinic?  So hard to know what to do about the trigger shot and Iui timings, I know someone who got pregnant first go doing a 24 hour gap but am wondering if the timing isn't right for everyone?  I guess it's not possible to know the actual right timing for me but after two negatives of a 24 hour gap maybe a longer gap would work guess one day they will know more.

AFM, had second gonal-f last night was ok doesn't really hurt going in and the pen is easy to use.  Sunday night I'll have to do a mix injection which will be trickier.  Very upset with wife at the moment but trying to practice my zen.  Something happened at her work yesterday and she was upset and when I was asking what happened she said that I wasn't been supportive so then didn't talk to me for rest of night.  Thing is she was out of sorts before the incident at work but she won't talk.  Ended up doing the injection myself last night would be nice to have her support, just feel like it doing the process on my own.  She didn't evem ask how the scan went on Monday.  Oh well, I've not done anything wrong it's her issue I'll concentrate on growing eggs.


----------



## Ky

Mrsww - I hope your eggs are growing well  . As for partners, I think it can be very difficult for them to feel involved and supported in a way during these treatments. They can be with you for every scan or injection but still feel left out.
My partner is not a talker, she does all my injections cos I'm afraid of needles, but she does not talk about her feelings or the whole treatment with me. And that is also why I joined this forum as people here understand. I hope things will go better between you and your wife.

Adh8486 - anxious is quite normal. I would suggest writing down some questions.
I felt nervous during my first time and had to ring clinic for days after because I forgot to ask a dozen of questions. Good luck!

Em - hope the scan went well. And you are well on the way in your treatment.

joal - how did your scan go? Still on track for insemination for next week?

Dudleylady - hope you are ok. Did you have more scans? First time is always nerv wrecking.

Dojiejo - 19mm, that's good! How did the insemination go?
2ww is awful! Days are so slow, hope you are doing well

AFM 
3 days past iui. I'm having my first ovitrelle today. So not looking forward to getting all the symptoms I had last cycle. Especially sore bb, those are awful. But will have to just get thru it and hoping days will go quicker from now on. 28th seems so far away!
Xx


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone, after a very tough year I am back !! Today I have my diui natural cycle done  3rd time luck I hope.

I've also had the scratch done too


----------



## mrsww

Fingers crossed Rach.

How's everyone else doing?

My wife has apologised but we don't talk about treatment she makes it clear she doesn't want to, which makes me feel guilty for talking about it.  I'm in a bit of pain in my lower stomach kinda like it's constantly stretching and pretty much had a headache since first injection.  I'd like to get some support from wife but it's not forth coming.  Makes me jealous when I hear of others where the partner is doing the injection, I so wanted my wife to but she has no interest doesn't even come and do it with me.  I'm not sure what to do.  Makes me wonder how it will be if we do have a baby because going by how things are now I'll be doing full care of baby.  And really worries me if this cycle doesn't work as will need to move onto ivf which I will need support.  Wife isn't even coming to scans.  At this point I'm thinking she won't even be at IUI.  I'm worried that I'm over stimulating and wish the clinic did another scan before Monday.  Sorry to be all moany but I've no one else to talk too.


----------



## dojiejo

Rach - Welcome back and good luck. Fingers crossed for you.

mrsww - I am so sorry that you wife isn't being very supportive at the moment. Can you speak to her about how you are feeling about everything?

Ky - How are you going on your 2ww? Hope you are not getting to many symptoms from the ovitrelle.

AFM My insemination went well. I am hoping that I had so much more EWCM this cycle that it is a good sign. I am only 4dpIUI. Feeling quite emotional this time around. Just before we had our IUI I found ou tthat my sister in-law is pregnant with her second baby. Then we had friends around for dinner last night who have started trying to get pregnant the same time as us and they told us last night that they are 6 weeks pregnant. I am glad for both of them, especially as my friend was thinking it was going to be difficult to get pregnant for various reasons, I am just really disappointed for us... I know it is still early days for us and fingers crossed that this current cycle is successful. I think all the hormones, the stress of the treatment and the emotions have just all gone bang!


----------



## Ky

Rach - Good luck this time around, fingers crossed

Mrsww- I'm sorry that your wife isn't more supportive. Does your clinic have a counsellor? Maybe it's an idea to talk to her. 
I really hope everything works out for you. This whole fertility treatment is already difficult enough and to deal with a partner not there for you is not something you can use with all the stress.
I hope everything goes well on Monday. And don't worry about being moany or having a rant, that's what we are here for  

Dojiejo - glad your insemination went well. I can understand how difficult it can be if people around you are pregnant. No matter how happy we are for them, it stays depressing if you deal with fertility treatment.
I hope the days are not so slow for you and may the OTD come quickly and positive  

How's everyone else doing?

AFM
Just turned into 6dpIUI. I have surprisingly no symptoms that I have noticed apart from a slight headache here and there. And for some reason it doesn't concern me either. I'm very positive... Last time I had every single symptom possible  between day 3 And day 14 and was so obsessed, im almost happy its different this time. Lets hope for this long awaitted bfp.
Tuesday is the next ovitrelle, and then the long wait till the OTD.


----------



## mrsww

Good to hear where everyone is in their treatment.  Hoping for some BFPs for us.

Wife and I have had a much better few days.  I think her behaviour is because she's trying to protect herself so she can support me, quite rightly i think she is scared of how I will handle another negative.  We will take one day at a time and think back to the start of the journey and to be kind to each other.  Scan tomorrow, seems like such a long week, wish one could have been done on Friday to check what the follicles are doing.  I've been talking to them and hope there is two good ones, clinic will treat with three but two would be perfect.


----------



## dudleylady

Evening ladies. Praying some BFPs are heading our way soon. 

I had scan on Friday and there were four follicles bigger than 10mm. Two were larger and two smaller. These were on 50mg of clomid. Lining was only 4.5 but it was only day 8 of cycle. Going back tomorrow at 3:30 to be scanned again. Hoping lining has had a chance to catch up a bit and the two larger follicles have continued to grow and take all the energy so the little ones haven't. Clinic will only proceed with Max of 3 follicles so if all four have continued to grow this cycle will be cancelled tomorrow  

We are using donor sperm as hubby has zero sperm count and failed op to retrieve some even though we already have a 2 year old who was conceived easily. So feeling the financial pressures even more so after having to ship sperm from America. 

How are u all doing? X


----------



## Ky

Mrsww - Glad its going better for you And your wife. Good luck tomorrow And hope the scan shows some nice follies. Which cycle day are you on now? 

Dudleylady - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Sending all my energy to the bigger ones. It's always scary to think your cycle can be cancelled, especially now you are so close.
Does your clinic not have donor sperm available? I thought about shipping in the beginning but the price stopped me and I'm thankful We can use the donor, we choose in the beginning of the treatments, for at least 4cycles.


Argg days are going so slow........


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi can I join the thread please. I'm just waiting for my af to arrive which is in 8 days.  first medicated iui very nervous and getting so emotional. Xx


----------



## mrsww

Good luck Jade, I'm just doing my first medicated Iui and it's not too bad.

Scan went well today one side has one follie at 13 and one at 15 and the other side has two at 10, lining looks good.  Another scan on Wednesday and hopefully Iui on Thursday.

For those who have done a medicated how many scans did you have between day one and actual Iui day.  Did you do trigger shot and how long fer shot did Iui happen?  Did you do ovulation tests?  Just want to compare what my clinic does to what other clinics do.


----------



## Ky

Nice folicles, few more days and they will be big enough.. Fingers crossed for your next scan.

The first medicated cycle I did, I had my baseline scan and two more scans after that. Can't seem to find the data on which cycle days they were, but I do remember I had 5 days between them
.trigger shot was on day 18 ( very late in cycle but follies wouldn't grow) and I had my iui on day 20 (36 hours after trigger)

On this second cycle. I had my baseline on day 3 and a scan on day 8 to see folicles grow and did trigger on day 9 and had iui on day 11. Again 36 hours after trigger.

My clinic did not tell me to do any ovulation tests, but I did tests for several months before I started treatment to make sure I did get that surge.


----------



## mrsww

Thanks, ky, it's interesting how different clinics do things.

I do wish my clinic would extend to longer than 24 hours surely 24 doesn't work for everyone. Would be interested to know results for trigger shot and Iui difference but can't find any studies.  Nurse did mention that if follies are good size on Wednesday they would do trigger shot on Wednesday morning and Iui in the afternoon.  Seems like such a big risk of follies and sperm not meeting.  I don't want to rely on the ovulation sticks as I've done them for months and it's driven me crazy as I've never seen a positive.  Tried all different tests and different times of days it's disheartening to never see a positive so glad I've got scan tomorrow.

Fingers crossed we see some positives soon.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi so sorry only just replied,been so busy as oh as been in hospital  and having an op done today.
My clinic is 36 after trigger shot for the iui. Where is everyone based I'm from thanet if anyone knows where that is lol. Xx


----------



## Ky

Mrsww hope the scan today goes well today and sees some nice growth

Jade hope oh is doing alright. When do you start treatment?
I'm from sittingbourne.

Doijevo how is your 2ww going? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM
9dpIUI... Had my last ovitrelle shot yesterday and still no symptoms at all. Which is starting to worry me but I need to stay positive. I wish I would get some sort of sign to know it's all good inside there! I can't stand this waiting.....


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi k,  
He is doing fine got a have a piece of metal removed from his arm. Lol 
I'm waiting on af due in 7 day it needs to hurry up. 
When's you testing date? Xx


----------



## mrsww

Oh no Jade,Mohamed about your OHs arm, hope he recovers well and that the next week goes well for you.

Ky, fingers crossed for you it must be testing soon.

Just back from scan have trigger shot this avo and then Iui tomorrow.  Just tested on a stick and I have a positive so timing wise it all looks good.  Then I will take um, progesterone or something until a positive and if a positive until three months.  Have a headache but otherwise trying to keep zen.


----------



## Ky

My official test date is 28th., but I'm not sure I can wait that long.
I need to wait till at least next Monday before the ovitrelle is out of my body.

Mrsww  Glad you saw a positive. That's a good sign. Good luck tomorrow with the iui.

I do see quite a lot of differences in our clinics. Do you know the OTD? Or does your clinic not do those?

Fingers crossed for some positives this cycles


----------



## mrsww

It's quite annoying every clinic is different this cycle I've not googled (much) all the ways different clinics do Iui.  My test date would be December 4th, so far I've never managed to get that far always fallen short by 24 hours.  They don't do bloods or anything like that.  Once we have a positive test we would then have a scan after another three weeks.  Had a nice nap am so glad I planned my work to be quieter this time round.


----------



## mrsww

Officially PUPO.  Iui went fine albeit a bit painful with speculum.  Got two weeks of Cyclogest and more of a positive.  Now the wait until testing on December 4th.


----------



## Ky

Good to hear, mrsww. It's a long wait but fingers crossed it's all worth it in the end!

I'm having a hard time with this waiting game. It's driving me crazy.Today I woke up with some strange cramping just underneath the belly button. This cycle everything feels and act so different than my first one. Not sure what to think now.
One more week...


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to gate crash! Was just wondering if anyone is doing a cycle of IUI in January 2015? and can be a cycle buddy  I think I'm going to need one... none of my friends understand 

I will be on Menopur injections 75 units on alternate days and then Pregnyl injection at 10,000 units to ripen.  I then will have a Cyclogest pessary at 400mg per day for 2 weeks... 

It would be great to chat with someone who will be going through the same thing!

Thanks so much

xxxx


----------



## dojiejo

CMJ - Welcome I am hoping this current cycle has worked and won't need to cycle in January. However if it fails then I will be joining you. I took fostimon 75 units daily and then had gonasi injection as my trigger. I didn't have any pessary. This is my 3rd cycle so if I can help you I will. Good luck.

Ky - I totally agree with this waiting game. It is such a long 2 weeks. Feeling different is a good thing. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you. Good luck for the 28th. Don't worry about the no symptoms. Lots of people don't have any symptoms in the 2ww and get BFP. 

Mrsww - Congrats on being PUPO. Fingers crossed this is your positive cycle. Sorry the actual IUI was painful. Did your wife go with you? Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy. I am glad that you got a positive on your OPK, I have been meaning to test for ovulation with my cycles but never have done. I know you asked a few days ago about what different clinics did re: scans. I am at the Homerton. I have my first scan on day 1-4 to make sure there was no cysts and that everything looks ok to begin the cycle. As I take a while to respond, I then have a scan a week later which is normally around day 10-11. I then have another scan a few days later around day 13-14 which is when they normally say to go ahead with the trigger and then have IUI on day 14-15 which is 24 hours after the trigger. I am on 75units fostimon daily (normally 10-11 doses) and my trigger is 2000 units of gonasi. I don't have any progesterone support. I have been told to test but 14 and 16 days post IUI depending on what nurse has done the IUI. The Homerton also allows you to do cycles back to back without a break. Hope this helps. 

Jade - Welcome. Hope AF turns up when you expect it. Good luck with the starting your cycle. How is your DH?

dudleylady - Hope they didn't have to cancel your cycle. 

AFM - I am 10dpIUI today. This cycle feels a lot different to the last two, I have even had an increase in CM which is very unusual for me. I had reflexology today which was lovely and enjoying a restful afternoon before having to work all weekend. I normally spot 2 days before my period comes so have everything crossed that I don't spot on the weekend. I am feeling a little better about pregnancy announcements and glad that the people haven't had to go through fertility treatment.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi dojiejo oh is doing great. But woke up this morning  to my af 3 days early in shock!!! Rang the clinic and booked baseline scan for Monday  
I'm really bad at personals  will try soon  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekend. Xxx


----------



## Ky

CMJ - welcome! Good luck on your journey.

Mrsww - how are you doing? Hope the days are going a bit quick  

Jade - fantastic, 3 days early! Good luck Monday and let us know how you got on  

Dojiejo - 11dpIUI... few more days to go. When are you testing! Or are you going to test early?

I've been having more CM this cycle too.. Good sign? Let's hope so.

I'm 12dpIUI.. Nothing changed other than terrible heartburn and some bloating/cramping here and there. And I'm going off coffee for some reason.
Friday is the day.. If I can wait that long! ( let's hope no bleeding this week)


----------



## mrsww

CMJ - I hope this current cycle works but if not plan will try again end of January.  I had ten days of gonal f, a trigger shot and now two weeks of progesterone until testing, if a positive will take it for three months.  

Dojiejo - am hoping work has gone well and that AF has stayed far away.  Your clinic sounds very similar to mine although I get the progesterone.  My wife did come to Iui which was a great relieve.

Jade - good luck with your scan on Monday and the start of the cycle.

Ky -  hope all is well with you, your clinic has a long testing date how long past Iui is testing.  Fingers crossed for Friday.

AFM - all is well the progesterone is ok no side effects asides from a few funny feelings in my lower tummy.  The wait is going ok trying not to think of it too much and I start work this evening for a week of 24 hour shifts so hopefully not time to worry but will make sure I'm relaxed at work.  At this time of it's gonna happen the sperm and egg will have met and the egg will be dividing and moving down the tube.  

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Ky

My clinic has a 18 days past iui test date.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Kyle my test date is 18 days past iui day too. Xx


----------



## dojiejo

I'm out. My AF turned up today. Devastated.


----------



## Ky

Aww so sorry to hear that, dojiejo.  
Are you going to try again this year or you waiting for the next?

I'm breaking out in sweat everytime I go to the toilet. Trying so hard to keep busy, but it's always on my mind!
Last time I had my af 2 days before the OTD, so the next few days are gonna be the hardest. I might even test tomorrow just to beat it and not get the whole shock of it in the morning. But I don't want to get a false neg or pos due to the ovitrelle. 
Ugh wish it was Friday!


----------



## jadeX0X0

im so sorry dojiejo , are you having another go at iui as the clinic im at will only allow me to have so many before ivf is recommend.
i start my injections today, baseline scan went well very thin nurse was very happy 

KY good luck for friday


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all for your replies.. and good luck to you xxx 

I'm so sorry Dojiejo... only way is to keep your mind as busy as possible... I don't have work at the moment :/ so all I think about all day .. :/ !!! There is next time xxx

I will be starting my last IUI at the end of January.. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Ky

Well, I started bleeding this afternoon. It started brownish, but is now more light red, and it's not extreme but still panicking at the moment.
No clotting so far so as they say there is still hope. But I'm not having very positive feelings right now.
I still have no symptoms, no cramp or other AF signs. 

Bit confused as to what to do now.... Should I just wait and see how the bleeding goes, or do a test tomorrow morning, or wait till Friday. 
Just don't understand what I'm doing wrong to not have this work while everything was so "perfect" this cycle....


Sorry for no personals today, do hope everyone is ok.


----------



## jadeX0X0

ky would testing now give you a false positive cause of the injections?
i hope it stay away for you. xx


----------



## Ky

I don't know, but as long as I'm not clotting I am going to wait. I'm hoping it will stop in the next few hours


----------



## jadeX0X0

Think that's a good idea waiting, I hope it stops for you.
Starting doing 2 injections today OMG scary couldn't stop shaking. Xx


----------



## dojiejo

Jade good luck with starting tomorrow. 

Ky fingers crossed it is implantation spotting.


----------



## Ky

I'm out! Bleeding like a pig, started in the middle of the night with clotting.


----------



## mrsww

Dojiejo and Ky I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked this time.  Sending lots of strength and positive thoughts and I hope you take care.

Jade, hope your injections are going well and that you get minimal side effects.

CMJ, hope you are handling the wait ok, time will pass fast I'm sure.

AFM, nothing to report petrified that it could work and petrified it may not.  Am currently working with a new born for the next three weeks and will not be home on testing day.  Will have to do it myself and hope I can be on phone to wife at same time.  Eight more days until testing........


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi k I'm so sorry it hasn't worked.
There going ok 3rd night now, for some reason it's getting worst to doing them. Felt a little sick and bit of a headache,but feeling ok other than that 
Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Is having a really bloated belly and in a bit of discomfort normal? X


----------



## mrsww

Hi Jade, I had a bloated stomach and was somewhat uncomfortable. The headaches were the worst side effect though. Drink lots of water at least 2.5 litres per day and try to eat protein.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Thank you for the advice really helps.going to have a look of what protein food I can eat as I hate chicken. 
Hope everyone is doing well this morning. Xx


----------



## mrsww

I ate Greek yogurt and drank milk.  Had some protein shakes as well without aspartame. Also prawns.  I'm not a chicken fan either.

I've just gone into boots and bought pregnancy tests. I've never tested early before but think I'll start Monday.  Need to get my head around not been able to test with wife on Thursday mornimg.


----------



## jadeX0X0

That's good to no. I Google some ideas of what I can eat. Not that my body wants to eat anything.  I have no Appetite  at all.
Good luck with testing, how many days does your clinic allow you to test on? Mine is 18 days a long wait  xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining your board.......I've just started another iui cycle on Tuesday after a abandoned cycle at the beginning of October due to being over stimulated  
Sorry to hear your AF arrived dojiejo gutted for you we cycled at the same time on the last board didn't we  
Sorry to hear AF arrived for you too ky  what are your next steps ladies?
Hi jade where are you up to in your cycle? Are you medicated?
Goodluck with your testing mrsww too  
Sorry if I've missed anyone else......xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi  mrsa85  I'm cd6  injections are getting better, I feel so tired and feeling sick,thank god no headaches though.just wish my body wanted to eat anything. 
Good luck in your new journey are you medicated  too? Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi jade that's exactly how I felt last time, couldn't stay awake past 8.30 and next to no appetite cause I felt so sick I think if anything my body just adjusted to it nothing actually helped me but I made sure I drank a lot of water  
This time though I don't feel as bad but my dose has been halved I do feel a bit sick but nothing major but I've only had 3 nights of injections so far and I'm cd 4.....
I've gone medicated again but on a half dose so will see how I get on......are you on menopur? What dose are you on?  Goodluck to you too  xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Yeah I'm on menopur I'm on 75 I u daily . 
Had a complete  melt down all cause I could find hot chocolate  in the cupboard lol 
Oh moaning ate for not eating I no I should but it's so hard forcing something Down. So I had two poached eggs on toast, settings better than nothing.
What does are you on?? And are you on menopur too?? Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Aww no bless you....it's all the hormones been pumped into your body, it is hard to eat something if your not in the mood or don't feel like it, my hubby is the same you need to eat etc but I'm like I don't want anything haha!! Glad you ate something tho....poached eggs are a nice easy meal  
I was on 75 last time but I'm on 37.5 this time so fingers crossed yes I'm on menopur too  
When is your next scan now? What hospital are you at? Xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

Just gate crashing again sorry ! My cycle is due in January and just wanted to ask does 75 units of Menopur mean that's quite a lot? as I have multiple births in my family and of course want to prevent this so certainly don't want to risk too many follicles... should I be started on a lower dose? 

Thank you ladies, hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here  
I wanted to pick your brains on something if you don't mind.
I'm looking at doing iui in December. I have done 2 cycles of ovulation induction which is the same as iui but without the basting (timed bms). Last cycle was supposed to be our last go due to financial circumstances but dh and I have decided to go step further and try iui one last time. Last cycle i only had 1 follicle ( i knw it takes just 1) but we are unexplained and oi/iui with injectable was to give us a boost. I ovulate on my own with one follicle each month, so I was very upset to have the 1 folly which i normally have on my own anyway. We are self funded so we feel like we paid a lot of money for this so called boost which we didnt get  
Because dh and I are having our last go we want to maximise our chances. I spoke to my clinic about this and they have said they will up our dose from 50iu gonal f to 66.2 or something  
That doesn't sound like a lot to me and now I'm extremly anxious my last ever go is going to be ruined and I will end up with only 1 folly again  .

I wanted to ask your opinions ladies and to ask if some else went through the same thing and if your dose was increased, and if so then how much did your clinic increase your dosage by? Most people seem to be on 75 or 100 ?

So sorry for the huge essay of a post but really hope someone can help  

Lambie xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi, mrsA85, 
sorry for the late reply work has been soo busy and got my brother 16th birthday meal tonight aswell. means injecting in the toilets ohh what fun lol 
yeah 75 is a lot but i got a amh of 5.9 so they said it should be fine, just that i going to get a symptoms.
my next scan is on monday my mum is taking me up there as oh cant get the time of work . the poached eggs went down a treat. 
got a big headache and wow mood swing alert lol need a cautions sign round my neck  

im at south east fertility clinic is lovely there. there all so welcoming and cant do enough for you.where is everyone else?

hi lambie, im on menopur so not to sure, maybe if your worried speak to your clinic about it.

sorry for the essay hope everyone has a great weekend. xxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi CMJ my first cycle I was put on 75 menopur and was told that was a really low dose, but then I still ended up being over stimulated on my day 8 scan I was told to reduce down to 37.5 but by day 11 my oestrogen levels were through the roof and it was cancelled as I had 7 follicles with at least 5 over 16mm in size, id say in my case it was high but this might not be the case for everyone as I've read some ladies are on 150 or even 225, I would just discuss it with them to be sure and raise your worries and concerns.....goodluck  xx
Hi Lambie......that's so strange that you only had 1 follicle whilst being stimulated surely you would expect a couple more  maybe you could say to them about a different drug like menopur instead? I really hope that you get something in place to maximise your chances for your last go......goodluck  xx
Hi Jade its no probs at all, I have been out all day anyway as I had the day off work yay! Ahh snap I had to do the same as I went to our Christmas markets so I had to find a toilet lol! I hope you had a lovely meal for your brothers birthday  ah that's lovely of your mum taking you, you will have to let us know how you get on my bloods are between 7.30-8am an scan at 8.30 Monday. I'm at saint Marys in Manchester. What time is yours at? 
hope everyone is having a good wkd too.... xx


----------



## mrsww

Lambie, I also ended up with just one follie on my first medicated which is no different from my natural cycles. Was disapointed as you as its over £500 more to do a medicated cycle.  Plus they've got me on progesterone and I wonder why they don't do same for natural. Hopefully we get a positive but if not we are going to do ivf which should give a head start in what meds I should do for ivf. It does only take one though.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I'm looking after a four month old today, he is delicious.  I work with new borns and have kind of had to build up a wall to separate my treatment and work as otherwise I end up sad all the time.


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx everyone for taking the time to reply, it's much appreciated  
I don't want to do another medicated cycle for a follicle which I will produce on my own for free! 
I was told to ring back on monday to see if the consultant will agree to me having a higher dose. I know clinics tend to be cautious with meds due to risk if multiples but if I'm honest, I would love to have twins, but anymore than that is scary. Dh is now talking about IVF! 
We had decided that we wouldn't go down that route but it seems clinics in Czech Republic are a lot cheaper than here in the UK  

I'm not ready for IVF tbh, but now feel I'm failing my poor dh   
Sorry to be such a downer everyone. Good luck to you all. My otd is on the 10th so until then I shall try and remain positive


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello everyone!  My first post...and first Clomid + IUI cycle.  I'm on cd11, have a follicle scan tomorrow morning.  Took clomid 50 mg cd5-9.  Hooboy it's kicking my butt.  Insomnia, moody, and I just tried to go for a run.  I've been running, trying to be healthier, etc and have been making big improvements (slowly!)...today's run was 1.5 minutes slower per mile then a month ago.  Yeah and I kinda thought I was gonna die .  

We're unexplained, I'm 40.  We have an almost 3yo boy who was just so easy to conceive.  We've been trying for 1.5 years; I've had 2 MCs, most recently in March.  Thanks for being out there ladies.  It's deeply helpful to read other people expressing the craziness that I have been feeling.  Has been lonely.  Anyway, hi and best of luck!!


----------



## MrsA85

Aw that must be difficult mrsww, but like you say you have to put up a wall don't you, what is it you do for a job? What day is your otd? Is it Thursday? Goodluck an have everything crossed for you.....xx

I'm the same lambie would love to have twins specially after this god awful journey of 3+ years ttc but anymore I think I'd have a breakdown, I had 7 follicles on my last iui with at least 5 possibly maturing I just went white imagine 5...no way lol. Don't feel like your failing DH though you need to keep strong and if your not ready then talk to him I'm sure he'd hate for you to do something your not ready for an it's your body going to go through it so it needs to be as ready as can be an in the mind set  keep positive til your otd though......xx

Hi freyarun it really does strange things to us doesn't it hey!! We just need to keep at it an remain positive, sorry to hear you have had 2MCs  goodluck with your scan this morning......I have mine tomorrow. Let us know how you get on  xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks mrsaa!  I hope your scan went well!!

I had my follicle scan this morning.  One "beautiful" follicle, 2nd smaller one (too small), so I guess I'm having "a beautiful cycle."  I was ovulating before so I wonder why there weren't more with clomid?  She did say that clomid does other things to help w fertility, so with iui should still have better chances of conception.  I am hopeful about the timing, iui, etc, but I am disappointed with only one follicle.  And, yes, at least partially from the crazy, 'but I could have twins!' thought.  

HCG today, then iui Tuesday.  Good luck all!


----------



## MrsA85

Hmm that is strange but like you say it only takes one doesn't it so fingers crossed for you, I've heard a lot of good stories with clomid so let's hope it's the same for you  goodluck for Tuesday with your iui, keep us updated 
My scan and bloods are first thing in the morning so I'm hoping I've not over responded this time like last time I've not had any side effects this time apart from the first day or so, whereas last time I was so so sick, fingers crossed anyway  xx


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsa85, a friend of mine had 6 mature follicles and two that were about 12mm and her cycle was canceled. She was told not to go anywhere near her dh but I know she ignored the clinic and gave it their best shot! It was a bfn for her. She didn't use the trigger as she was afraid of being the next octo mum! 
I think she didn't ovulate that month without the trigger. She was on 100iu if puregon. She has a 8 month old gorgeous baby girl on 50iu puregon with 2 follicles a few months later. 
It's amazing how we all react to meds so differently from each other. 
Keep us updated on how your scan goes tommoro and I hope it goes well  

Freyarun, I just had a disappointing cycle with only 1 follicle as well, paid a small fortune for a follicle which I get on my own! I'm trying to remain positive (easier said than done!). Good luck to you too, hope you get that much deserved bfp  

Another week to go before I test, eeeeekkk! Wish me luck!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Evening ladies, not been on all weekend Been so busy with work been doing 8 till 9 shifts  
Got my scan tomorrow got to be there an 9.30 am  it's 2 n half hours from me so an early morning. 
Will do some personals tomorrow  so hard to do it on my phone. But I hope everyone is ok? And had a good weekend. Xx


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all enjoyed a good relaxing weekend and that what ever part of the journey you're up to is going ok.

I don't think I'm gonna make it to OTD meant to be Thursday but I can feel AF coming. I'm a post natal carer so I support new parents in their home 24 hours a day, really struggle to work while doing treatment but no other option unless I win the lottery. If it's a negative or AF arrives I'm asking for Friday off to spend with my wife, think we will both need some us time, heck if we are lucky enough for a positive I'll ask for Friday off as well.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi lambie that was exactly the same for me but I just said we're using a donor so I doubt very much it would happen that way for us lol. That's nice to hear a positive story from it though too and I'm on half this time too fingers crossed hey I do feel a lot more positive this time though  I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Goodluck for your test next week xx

Hi jade......my goodness that's one hell of a journey for you I thought mine was bad at 45 mins......I hope it goes well for you tomorrow too I've got to be there between 7.30-8am for bloods an scans at 8.30 so I'm up nice an early too even though it's my day off but I'm not complaining as it saves the aggro from work (they're not very supportive) and I can't take days when I like as I work in a school. Goodluck xx

Hi mrsww wow that must be such a hard job but also very rewarding at the same time....take my hat off to you I couldn't do it. Ahh that's a very good idea taking the day off together and let's hope it's a day of celebrating your BFP I really do hope it's good news for you keep us posted  xx

Hope you've all had a great wkd too xx


----------



## mrsww

This is the first time I've tested early and it was BFN, I know it could change by Thursday but I really feel AF is on the way. I'll keep testing and at least it gives me some time to deal with it, Friday off is going to be best way I think.


----------



## CMJ

Hi Mrs A85

Thank you for your reply re amount of Menopur... I think I will write a letter to the clinic asking for a bit less.. I don't want twins after my family history... 

Lambie36 - I understand how you feel re IVF and being ready.. it worries me a lot also... things keep happening in life like now my Fiance's dad is ill and my Fiance has exams next year and I think how can we cope if we started IVF etc.. but I guess you have to get into a positive mind frame  

I don't start my cycle until January so will probably re-join anyone that is still around here then  

One question, do you ladies ovulate already naturally? in other words, does your blood test show you do? or your ovulation monitors if you've been using one... as my blood test says I do and also my monitor does... maybe not every month but some months... so I assume by taking drugs it just improves timing... yet my clinic said they perform the iui approx 40hrs after being ready yet surely it's supposed to be 12 hours... :/

Is anyone else at the Esperance in Eastbourne... ? It would be great to find others going here xxxx

Good luck ladies.. Positive.. I know it's hard xxxx


----------



## jamies princess

Hi,
Do you mind if I join? Only just found this thread today. I have just had my iui this morning , so I'm in my 2ww!! X


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsww, you have tested far too early hun, anything can happen in 3 days. I would test again on your otd and take it from there, especially if af hasn't arrived. I have everything crossed for you  

MrsA85, how did your scan go? Hope it went well  

Cmj, I ovulate like clockwork every month, I'm "unexplained secondary infertility". Hate that term! Wish I knew what was wrong so that I could get the right treatment. Oh well, nothing I can do about it I suppose   
My treatment is so that I can have a "boost". Some boost, only had 1 follicle  

afm, spoke to clinic and they said they would up my dose to 66.2. I asked if that would be enough (sounds like such a tiny increase) and I was told "it may be!"
Well, i'm sorry but maybe is not good enough! This is my last go and I want that "boost" I'm paying a pretty penny for!
I feel like my consultant is being overly cautious and I would have better off at an abroad clinic like Czech Republic, trouble is I don't have a clue on how to go about it
        Sorry for moaning so much everyone, but I'm feeling ever so helpless. To top things off, i've been feeling very crampy since last night and think af is on the way. I usually get crampy a week before she arrives.


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry, meant to say hi and welcome to the board jamies princess


----------



## jamies princess

Hi! Feel free to have a moan, we all know how you feel hun xx


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no mrsww sorry to hear that, but you are early and anything can happen between now an Thursday an lets hope that second line appears for you  

Hi CMJ your welcome but your clinic maybe dong it for a reason but there's no harm in letting them them know how you feel to put your mind at rest, but tbh they prob won't let you carry on if you had more than 3 follicles for the very reason of multiples that's why they cancelled mine as I had 7....5 which were over 14mm lol. I do ovulate on my own both my bloods tell me I do and my clearblue monitor too, if I don't get to go through this month with the iui I will know for sure there's no point in me going medicated. My hospital say if I'm ready to go through with it they wil have me back the next day for the iui xx

Hi lambie go ahead and moan away that's what we're here for..... and I don't blame you for wanting to make sure you have the best possible chance especially when your paying for it so you tell them!! Can't believe all they can say is 'maybe' I'd of gone mad...xx

Welcome Jamie's princess.....hope your procedure went ok.....was you medicated? Goodluck in your 2ww.... xx

Afm......well I'm in such a state really am I left the hospital in floods of tears the nurse I had was soooo rude an abrupt first time I've ever seen her in there I hope to god she's not there when I go on weds I honestly feel like I could just cry at the drop of a hat. My scan went ok I think I have 2 lead follicles between 10-12mm an the rest are tiny but I do have about 8 tiny ones which did carry on last time so will see I'm not holding my breath as this happened last time I'm sorry it's a bit of a long down post but I feel so upset  

Hope everyone is ok......xx


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsa85, sorry your scan didn't go as well as expected, and that nurse sounds like a nightmare! All the extra hormones and stress we go through are bad enough without the likes of her making things worse! 
What cd are you? Hope the extra ones stop growing and your left with 2 eggies  
When is your next scan?
I only ever get 6 injections, I have gotten ready for trigger on cd 10 on all 3 cycles. Maybe thats not so good as I read somewhere if your follicles grow too quickly then quality is compromised? But don't quote me on that. Fingers crossed next scan goes much better


----------



## MrsA85

Tbh my scan went fine really as the lady who scanned me said its normal for this day etc apart from the extra tiny ones need to stay tiny, it was just the nurse who sees you after she was just horrid to me I just hope she's not there on Wednesday morning or I'll end up saying something to her.....or end up crying again  the rest of the nurses are so lovely and accommodating and will help you but this one seemed to just be stuck in the 1900's an it was her way or no way so old fashioned too. 
I'm on cd8 I'm hoping il be ready by cd10 tbh we will see hey!
Have your follies always been ready by then? That's very true that it makes sense if they have grown so quickly and won't be of good quality.....who knows hey! 
I just hope I wake up feeling a lot better as I really felt positive til this morning now I'm not at the min.....ahhhh the things we have to go through hey :-/ xx


----------



## mrsww

Not looking good just saw blood on loo paper.  I never get to testing day withou AF arriving. Even after the negative this morning it's still gutting. All my hope and positivity is gone. This is so so unfair. No idea how I'll continue the rest of week at work.


----------



## MrsA85

Ohhhh noooo mrsww I'm so sorry to hear that   could it not be implantation?! How many dpo are you now? I know it's easier said than done but try to keep your chin up hun and let's hope it's an implantation bleed *big hug* xx


----------



## Lambie36

I really feel for you mrsww, my last negative cycle was especially hard on me. But unless it's full flow it isn't over. My sister in law had what she thought was af, a week or 2 later she wasn't feeling right and took a pregnancy test and it was positive! 
I know it's near impossible to remain positive hun. Sending you


----------



## mrsww

I think it's too late for implantation bleeding OTD is Thursday, making DPO 12.  It's not full flow but my cycle usually has three days of spotting to full flow. I'm glad I tested as its not such a huge surprise and maybe maybe it could change although it does feel like AF is on way but could also be the progesterone or pregnancy. This is hard


----------



## FreyaRun

MrsW, I'm so sorry!  It's tough to get repeated 'no's.  I've done the same...tested negative and still so disappointed when AF came and then still hopeful when it wasn't super heavy.  It's a mind mess.  

Mrsa, youre follicles will figure it out!  Cd8 is early...plenty of time for your ovaries to decide.  

My clinic does iui 40 hours after HCG injection...it takes 36-38 hours after HCG for egg to release, I guess.  Which is tomorrow morning!  Fingers crossed.  The balance between hopeful and realistic is hard.  

Thanks to you all for being here!!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Been a bit silent for few days,been the biggest hormonal mess. My scan went well left ovary has 3 follicles one 15mm;8 mm, 7 mm,  and my right has 5 10 mm,  15mm,  10 mm, 6 and 4. So I'm hoping only a few get through as it's far to many. 
How is everyone getting on?
Got another scan tomorrow  have to get the train and I no I'm not going to get there on time  xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello all!  Jade, sorry about the emotional mess.  Hope you're feeling better today!

I had IUI#1 this morning.  In and of itself, it was awkward...they played horrible horrible Christmas music too loudly, and DH was tense.  We hardly spoke because what the heck to say.  It was weird but fast.  

Then about 15 minutes after we left, I felt so peaceful, so okay with whatever happens.  I feel like I hope that little one is happening right this second inside, and I am going to love it and protect is as best I can, even if it never is more than an egg for now.  I feel open.  And that feels good for at least now.  I'll as likely be a mess in a few days but I feel like it's possible now, which I haven't felt in a while.  Now...to wait, hopefully without scanning each body tweak.


----------



## jadeX0X0

I'm still  a mess lol. My oh was meant to be taking me to my scan tomorrow and now we have no car to get up there as he didn't book it in for the mot. I now have to get a 3 hr train journey and do school never genna make it. Sorry to moan Just feel like everything is against me.
I hope you 2 ww goes quickly Freya. I hat xmas music lol


----------



## MrsA85

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you mrsww, must be awful an the not knowing is the worst  try to keep positive.....
I know freyarun I'm just hoping it stops at the 2 lead ones if I get anymore large ones they'll cancel it again....I'm back tomorrow though so will find out what's going on  that's so true that about the balance of being realistic an hopeful.....what we put ourselves through hey will all be worth it!! Glad your iui went ok this morning minus the Xmas music lol, goodluck with your 2ww an hope it passes quickly.....
You sound on track with your follicle sizes jade aslong as them small ones stay small. I just have 2 between 10-12mm then 8 small ones.....I'm back tomorrow too I just hope I don't get the nasty nurse or il be emotional state again like I was all yesterday!!  
Hope everyone's ok....xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi, mrsa85 
How did today go?  I've not long got back from the clinic went ok. Iui planned for Friday got to be there for 9 am. Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hey jade it went ok thanks.....although there's no change in my follicles since Monday which in a way I'm glad about as last time this day they cancelled it as I had 7 over 15mm.....where as know I have 5 at 10-12mm so hoping just 2 of them break off.....I'm back Friday!
Ahhh no way that's great news.......bet you feel very happy hey! What did they say today to you? What size are your follicles? 
All very exciting.... xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi mrsA85,
yeah im very happy but so nervous at the same time... omg its going to happen never thought i would get here.
on my left side i got a 18,8 and 4 6mm follicles and on my right i got 2:13mm,16 and 3 6 mm follicles. and my edo is 8.6 
i might have to get aspiration though as got to many 
which means more pain and money!!!

what size does yours have to be for treatment? is friday another scan for you or treatment??
fx crossed for us both  xxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Aw bless you it's so exciting for you  what do you mean by aspiration? What's that? Will have my fingers crossed for you 
I think they have to be 17-18mm she said.....but I'm not defo sure. Yes I'm back on Friday for scan an bloods again an then again on Sunday maybe il be a bit closer by then  
Means more time away from work on Friday though :-/ nevermind eh! Think I'm going to ring my union just t see what I'm entitled to there just not very supportive  
How's your work been with you? Hope you made it in time today on your train? Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

im self employed i go round my own hours. im very lucky 
cause i have to many follicles they will have to put a needle in and suck out the follicles that are not needed.you can choose to go under sedation for it, but its an extra 150 for sedation and 300 for the other produce. 

wow your clinic is open on a sunday ??
yeah i got my friend to take my daughter into school so i could get the early train then pre booked a taxi and made it with ten mins to go  
its upsetting that your work is not supporting you for the time off.... my oh work hasn't been the best so hes been ringing up sick on the days even thou they no he isnt.


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh that's so good your self employed much less stress for you isn't it, it's rubbish that your oh wrk are being bad too it's not fair is it  apparently we have statuary rights and under fertility treatment your entitled to 5 days maybe your oh could say that? Mine have said it to me but are just being very arsy around it which doesn't help with my stress levels lol!
Yeah it's open 7 days a week.....can't complain really an it's nhs too.
Ahh really? That sounds good that they can do that an you have that option too, I don't think I'll get that choice. But it is a lot of money........but if you have it I'd say go for it what have you got to lose  would you not of been ready tomorrow? Do u still have to inject tonight an tomorrow too?
That's nice of your friend isn't it just makes it that bit easier for you doesn't it  xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

i wouldn't of been ready tomorrow cause of my trigger injection, my clinic does is 36 hours after i had it...i know some clinics are very different and do it 24 hrs after.

my oh work if very hard he did bring something like that up and when they told him he would only get statutory (i think thats how u spell it) pay we couldnt take it as he gets 5 times the amount of what they where going to give.
i wish mine was open 7 days a week... mines 5 n half days so not too bad.
it is a lot of money and treatment with investigation has cost far too much... just hope i don't have to go down the ivf route i would have a brake down lol  
i got to have my suprecur tonight and no menpour and then my ovitrelle tonight...then injection free  
are you medicatedxxx


----------



## MrsA85

It's so hard isn't it, I wonder how they expect us to get by when they can't and won't support you.....you can't not have your oh wage then can you specially when it's so much, but I'm sure as statuary rights your entitled to equivalent of 5 days worth of appointments as standard full pay under fertility treatment go look on direct gov website.....
What if it fell over a wkd with your cycle? I'm surprised a private clinic shuts at wkd really am..specially when they charge so much  
Ahhh I bet you can't wait to be injection free hey......not long now 
Yeah I'm medicated with menopur but only on 37.5 then I'll take pregnyl as my trigger shot (if I get that far) lol xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hiya!  Sounds like good things are happening Friday!!  Fingers crossed jade and mrsw!!  When they aspirate your follicles, are you keeping the eggs like for Ivf?  I'm surprised your clinic is closed on weekends too...mines open but they try not to come in on Xmas, otherwise any day is open.  

Afm, my blissed out moment from yesterday crashed and burned.  So stinking moody.  I really snapped at oh this morning and wanted to scream at everyone at work and/or just sob (I didn't do either ).  I'm really not moody normally the hormones are rough.  Poor oh was so worried all day at work about us/me (am I not making her happy?)..then when I said something about hormones, he just cracked up laughing because he said he was so confused all day, and it never occurred to him about the hormones.  So we laughed, cried and am now great.  For this minute at least .  On the other hand, it's 10:15 and I'm wide awake so I think it might be an insomnia night.  Hormones!  But it'll all be worth it, if.....


----------



## mrsww

Officially a BFN for me. Feel broken and invisible to the world. Ivf is next step as soon as we can in new year. I wish you all the best of luck and that you get that BFP.


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrsww im so sorry it hasnt worked   
freyarun no i wont be keeping the eggs as cant afford to right now  the clinic is open half day saturday 
ohh your oh sounds lovley. its strange how a partner changes when going through this
i have an injection free day omg its going to be lovley when 8pm comes round and i dont have to do it 

how is everyone today??
xx


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsww, i'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this month  
It's such a difficult journey isnt it. 
Looks like I'm in the same boat as you, started spotting this am. I was expecting a bfn this month and thought I wouldn't take it so hard but it's easier said than done  
I guess a part of me was still hopeful. Otd is on wednesday so gonna wait till then or till af is full flow. tested this morning and it was what I expected, bfn.
Oh well, iui next for us. o wards and upwards eh.

Hope everyone else is well. Mrsa85, u have a scan tomorrow dont u? 
Hope it goes well for you hun and keep us updated.

Come on girls, we need some bfp's on this board!


----------



## FreyaRun

Mrsww and lambie, I'm so sorry. There's just nothing to describe how sad and empty a negative feels.  And then the few days of sadness and then the  "pull myself up" mental story.  We love you! 

Jade, he is lively .  Enjoy your poke-free day!!! 

Afm, day 3 of 2ww.  I did an hcg trigger and am realizing how it does really make you feel pregnant.  Nausea, tired, hungry.  What a rough weird med.  trying really hard to ignore ALL internal sensations.  On the other hand and in good news, I didn't freak out on anyone today .


----------



## FreyaRun

Ha!!

Jade, he is lovely!  And I hope you enjoy a needle-free day.  Perhaps you will get a poke anyway .


----------



## Joal

Hi have just realised I haven't posted for a while been a crazy few weeks at work. Don't want to seem like I was on this thread then just cos I was out I didn't want to know! So sorry to hear about bfn's dojejo abd nrs ww. Fingers crossed for next time. Maybe you'll have better luck with ivf mrs ww. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hey everyone just a quick update so tired early night. It all went well got 3 follicles and 4.8 million on the sperm  in a bit of pain now though, been up since 5.30 and just want sleep oh toke me out for dinner so I could relax.
How did our scan go Mrs A xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry had a busy couple of days, just catching up on your posts.......

I'm so so sorry mrsww you got a BFN I'm gutted for you  jut try to relax and enjoy Xmas as much as you can an prepare yourself for your ivf journey.....best of luck xx

Oh no lambie I hope it doesn't turn into AF fingers crossed for you if your otd isn't til weds it could b implantation?! 

Hope your feeling ok Freya and still not freaked out on anyone, such awful things hormones aren't they!! Hope your 2ww goes quickly..... 

Hi jade I hope you enjoyed your needle free day and more importantly I'm glad today went ok and you got your 3 follicles and good amount of sperm have everything crossed for you now...... how are you feeling? Xx

Afm I had another scan this morning which went fine I have 1 follicle that is now 15mm all the rest are either 10-12mm or smaller which I'm happy with but it's just got to stay that way or there's room for another sneaky 2.....but no more!! Lol. I'm back in on Sunday....

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening an wkd too  xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Well the spotting stopped this afternoon so maybe it was implantation? Aghhhh it's doing my head in! Just wish i knew already.

Mrsa85, so pleased your scan went well    can't believe your clinic is open on sunday! Mine is closed during weekends which is so annying as it can mess up a cycle if af or basting falls on a particular day! Good luck for sunday's scan, not that you'll need it  

Jade, congrats on being pupo and I hope the dreaded 2ww goes quickly for you  

Freya i know what you mean about the hcg jab, the symptoms from it does your head in as its the same as pg symptoms. Glad your keeping your cool tho, wish I could say the same about me though, poor dh is walking on egg shells at the minute!   

Hi joel, are you starting treatment soon? Don't worry about not posting, it's easy to forget that we actually have a life other than infertility, I know sometimes I need to stay away from ff just to get my head together and 2 spend time with family etc. I'm not at work at the mo so it's less hectic for me


----------



## FreyaRun

First of all...it's messed up that the ads I see on this page are for freezing eggs "preserve your fertility now.  For healthy babies later." (Seriously??) or for maternity coats.  Really??

Otherwise, joal...good luck w next step, and thanks for checking back in.  I'm sure it's super easy to back way off after a disappointment? 

Lambie, fingers crossed!!!!  Testing Wednesday I think?  I'll be thinking of you.

Aside--what is ODT?  I get the gist but what does it stand for?

Jade--ya sperm and follicles!!  Now, hopefully the two shall meet...and be happy...and stick!!

MrsA!  Ya!  Looking better!  Hopeful for Sunday!

Afm, I'm just really happy to have found this page, and you ladies.  It's tough to feel so crazy and so alone...and now I'm not, and I thank each of you deeply.  (Evidently on a sentimental mood swing .  Otherwise, I've been thankful to be early in 2ww so I can't invent symptoms, but now I'm like, what?? I have to wait 1.5 weeks??  Are you kidding me??  OH is out of town for a funeral, and I'm going to yoga both days...so should be good.  

I have another question.  How 'clean' are you all, in terms of alcohol, caffeine, preservatives, etc?  I had a glass of wine two days ago and feel both guilty about it and like it's not a big deal, 'drug addicts get preggers', etc.  and I've been mostly caffeine free but the insomnia from hormones makes me want a cup of coffee.  Just curious where you've found your happy places?


----------



## MrsA85

Aww let's hope so lambie hey.....especially as your otd isn't til weds an it started weds/thurs this week.....eeek fingers crossed for you hun  

My ads are the same too Freya......it's not the best to keep seeing.....an my ******** ads are they same about babies :-/  OTD is official test date I think  
It is really nice to talk to you ladies an that were all going through the same thing as much as my friends are fab they don't truly understand every mood swing/emotion etc.....

During my injections first cycle I never drank or anything, but this cycle last wkd I had a couple drinks and I will on Sunday as it's my god daughters christening but it will prob just be a glass of fizz, but when in 2ww I prob won't do but tbh I'm not a huge drinker and don't have a lot of caffeine either but don't deprive yourself if you want a coffee I'd say  

Hope your feeling ok jade this morning? Xx

Hi joal hope your doing ok.......what is your next step now? Goodluck....

Have a nice wkd ladies xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

afternoon, mrsa85, feeling much better today thanks, felt so tired and had a lot of cramping yesterday, had a little today but kept myself busy day one on my 18 day wait is nearly over fingers crossed for your next scan on Sunday i hope you get some good follicles 

Freya.....otd is official test date, i gave up most of my caffeine about 4 weeks before treatment, i allow myself 1 cup of coffee a day and switched to decafe tea as i drink of that and i drink a lot of fruit tea also.i gave up smoking too on my 25 weeks now  well alcohol about 3 days before i start injections i had a lovley bottle of fizz(went down a treat ) i like a glass of wine so i have gone for the alcohol free stuff in asda its lovley and only 2.45 a bottle 

lambie.... im glad the spotting has stopped i so hope its implantation for you.when is you otd

hope everyone is having a lovley weekend and sorry if i missed anyone out doing it on my phone its a nightmare. xxxxx


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh good I'm glad your feeling a little better today.....and yes your day one is pretty much over now  18days is such a long time isn't it....let's hope it goes super quick!! 
Thankyou I'm bit nervous really as it will be tomorrow that will be pretty much d-day whether they will cancel or continue :-/ 
Will update you how I get on.
Hope everyone else is doing ok..... xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Does anyone know if I'm pregnant yet?  Cause I really wanna know!  

Good luck mrsA w scan!!! Baste away 

Thanks for the thoughts about caffeine, alcohol, etc.


----------



## jadeX0X0

Mrsa85 How did today go?  Yeah 18 days it's far too long  !!!
Freya when's you otd?? Was trying to remember  but brain has gone to mush today. 
Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey jade!  Otd is, well I kinda have two.  Farthest is 12/18, that's 16dpIUI, but AF would be expected 12/16.  I'm sick of taking BFNs, and I've done the early testing 'what ifs' the past 6 months, so I'm really hopeful to wait until 12/18.  (We'll see how that goes ).  When's yours?  Hey and great great job on quitting smoking!!

Oops sorry, I'm in US...18/12 or 16/12


----------



## jadeX0X0

Mines 23rd of this month far too long away. 
12 is not to far long away just keep yourself busy. I found the evenings are the worst. Thanks was hard giving up but had to be done.
How many days iui does ur clinic tell u to test,I no a lot of them are 14. Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Quick question I got my ovtreille  injection  tomorrow what time do I take it as I forgot to ask. Morning  or evening?? Or does it not matter. Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies well my morning was very eventful.....I got there an the scan machine was broke.....so thought great then the lady said the sonographer is stuck in traffic......at 8am on a Sunday morning.....so wasn't happy as my scan was 8.30 and needed to be at the hairdressers for 930 as I was at a christening today (my goddaughters) so really thought I'd have to leave but then the worry was if I left what if I'm ready an I take more menopur then I put myself past it an end up with more follicles to be cancelled.....dilemma!! Anyway the lady eventually arrived and all was ok AND I'm ready for the iui tomorrow.......I'm so nervous and scared eeeeeek can't believe I've actually got this far!!

How are you Freya and Jade?! Hope your both feeling ok? Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Mrsa85  OMG congrats, you will be fine it's over so quickly. I was so scared too. 
How did the christening  go? Hope you made it in time. 
What time have you got it tomorrow? ? 
I'm good thanks feeling much better today had period pain feelings today for some reason. Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

It was amazing thanks, an did make it in time  
I'm just so nervous......what happens then? What's the process? Eeeek.....
They said they will call me in the morning but it won't be any early that 12pm I have to take my pregnyl shot at midnight tonight!
Oh no really?! Hope they wasn't too painful, glad your feeling good today  hope you've had a nice wkd? Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

With my clinic they got my oh to do is sample an hr before the iui, 
Then I went in to a room to get undressed I kept my top on, I put one of there oh so sexy gowns on lol then walked into the room where they confirm who I was. Laid down gave me a scan to make everything was ok, then put this wash some in and the tube ,then the sperm and done. I laid there for 5 mins went back in the room had a cuppa and some biscuits then went home. Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Ahhh I'm so nervous thankyou for letting me know, I'm going into work in the morning then will wait for the phone call :-/ 
I've just fell asleep it's killing me having to stay up til midnight I'm shattered specially having been up since 6am this morning!
I will let you know how I get on tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, hope your all well  
Went away visiting family over the weekend which was nice. Helped to take my mind off the cramping i've had for over a week now! 2 more days till testing, although I did test this morning and it negative. Oh well, i suppose it can change in 2 days right?

Mrsa85, so happy your follicles behaved the way their supposed to  
Hope basting goes well for you today  

Freya and jade, hope your both well. xx


----------



## MrsA85

Eeek not long at all hey then lambie and of course it can change in two days....keep positive!! I'm glad you had a nice wkd away an helped take your mind off things  
Iui went ok thanks....had to wait a fair long time though they called me in for 1.30 it was at least 3pm, it was pretty uncomfortable an now I'm cramping a bit but just trying to not think about it now.....bring on the 2ww.....
Hope all you ladies are well and ok?! Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies!
MrsA--ya!!  And now for the waiting......
Lambie, definitely can change in two days!  Any symptoms?  Fingers crossed!
Jade, glad you're feeling better!  My test date is the 18th, I'm in the U.S. and forgot the opposite date/month thing .  

Afm, noting symptoms I've been having since the IUI so I don't think they're preg signs next week:  increase CM, moody, nausea sin the AM, weight gain.  Another day down!


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh no way I didn't realise you was in the U.S, where abouts? Yayyy another day down for you.....won't be long til your test date now has it gone quickly or dragging out a little? 
I've woke up sooo early couldn't sleep at all......ive still got little cramps this morning an my back is still aching a bit but nothing else, I threw up on the way to work yesterday though from the pregnyl shot not nice :-/ 
How you feeling jade? And lambie? Only one more day.....have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi mrsa i feel fine now.had my ovitrelle injection yesterday one more to go on Saturday. all my heads have gone im sleeping so well im tired all the time, had a little bit of cramping with lower back pain but nothing to bad. im glad yesterday went well.

freya wow the big us. i love it over there. only a few more days till you can test  

just a short one before school run . hope everyone has a good day and it goes quickly xxx


----------



## jamies princess

Hi,
I haven't posted in ages, but I lost the thread on my phone! I had my iui  last Monday and due to test on Sunday the 14th! Very scary but exciting at the same time xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Good morning everyone . Yep, the U.S...FF-UK is just so much better than the other fert boards I came across, so I jumped in...and man I wish we had your health care!!  Fertility stuff is essentially never covered and is all self pay.  Argh.  They do offer credit cards for it which is great and really weird.  Idk.  I have a ton of student loan debt and a family is way more important,so we'll probably have to do that at some point.  

Er, I mean, still really positive about this iui?  I feel like we have a good chance, etc with this treatment but I also feel like a bfp is unlikely just given statistics, my age, and that I've been producing 1 follicle a month all along...so the Clomid didn't increase the #.  It is helpful that the meds make me feel preg way before I even could be, so it's a little easier to avoid body-scanning for symptoms.  Only time will tell!

MrsA...I'm in Vermont, which is far northeastern corner near Canada border.  We're expecting 12-18" snow today ).  Let's see...30-45 cm of snow .  
Jade--hope you're getting lots of good rest!
Lambie...one more day!
JamiesP.  Welcome back!  Your DONt have too long!  I had IUI Tuesday and they're having me wait until thurs 18th!  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## FreyaRun

*one hour later*. I'm sad.  I'm totally doing the body scan this morning.  I feel crappy.  I have a sore throat and am congested (mild, not a big deal, really).  I just looked up the early symptoms I had with my son...9 dpo huge wave of nausea, 10 day slight spotting. I had no other symptoms w my other two pregs but they both ended in MCs.  I *know* they're all different etc etc, but Ive still managed to convince myself that nausea has to happen on day 9.  Which honestly makes me feel like throwing up.  I feel like I should just have a cry except I don't feel like crying.  I was hoping to avoid this this month, I don't know why I thought upping the anty would make me chill but it hasn't.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## jadeX0X0

jamies- good luck on you testing date its not long as its my dd bday 

freya- wow would love the amount of snow as it would mean no work and school runs lol. i wish i was resting up, its freezing here and i don drive either my work its all round my area and have to travel and wait around for buses (

lambie- good luck for testing  

mrsA how u feeling today ?? 

is any of you doing or done the 5 day pineapple thing?? xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh that's much better jade I'm glad your sleeping better an feeling better, that's nice to heat as I've felt shocking today...... my back an stomach have been sore an the waves of sickness are awful but I think that's the pregnyl! Hoping it eases soon wouldn't be so bad if I could have the time off work but I can't take my own holidays :-/ nooo I've not tried it but I'm tempted.....have you? Xx
Aww wow Freya all that snow sounds amazing!! Has it arrived?! Oh no, try not to be so down on yourself you never know and let's hope you get your Xmas positive  tr taking it easy an have lots of rest  xx
Hi Jamie's princess......you've not long at all have you? Goodluck for your testing.....how have you felt? Xx
How are you feeling lambie? Have you caved or you waiting til tomorrow? Fingers crossed for you  xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you for your help and support  and I wish you all the very very best... I'm going to re-join in Jan/Feb time when I'm due mine! 

wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrs A yeah im doing it now. get a pineapple cut it in too 5 slices and eat it on an empty tummy, ive been having mine for breakfast grilled.it has to be room temp or warmer and its meant to help it get sticky a few people have told me about it and got bfps. anything is worth a try.
i felt how u was for two days, i hope you feel better tomorrow. xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Aww same to you CMJ.......goodluck  xxx

Ahh will defo try it, hubby has bought one today for me so I will have it for breakie tomorrow whilst in the car on way to work, defo worth it hey!!
I really hope it shifts soon I wasn't a good patient this afternoon in work an this is way before I'm even close to a BFP......god help me haha! The pregnyl is the pregnancy hormone isn't it? Is ovitrelle the same thing? Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

yeah ovitrelle is.. i have too have one more injection then all done xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Twinges in my pelvis and nausea with hunger...I was feeling the nausea from the meds but not the twinges...but probably don't mean anything.  8 more days!

Did anyone use gonadotropin injections instead of clomid?


----------



## Lambie36

Hi everyone, well it's bad news I'm afraid   another bfn!
Oh well, now the agonising wait for af to arrive so that I can start treatment. Gonna try 1 round of iui and if that doesnt work then dh and I have decided to try iui in Czech Republic.

Freya, I was on the gonadotropin injections, gonal f. Few years ago I was on puregon which had less side effects. Gonal f has been giving me awful headaches and making me feel exhausted. 

Mrsa85, how's the 2ww treating you? 

Hi to jade and cmj, hope your both well  

Sorry for the lack of personals ladies, not feeling too good at the mo, I think i'm coming down with the flu. xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

lambie-- im so sorry it hasn't worked for you   whats the difference between having it czeh may i ask??have lots of rest xxx

im doing well thank you been a long day at work, feel very tired today but have two days off from work and lots of housework to catch up on.

mrsA how you doing?? im already wanting to test even though way too early. 

freya- i hope the next 8 days go quickly. xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh lambie so sorry!  Were you stimulating only and will now add IUI?  Best, love...lots of rest.  Keep us posted--we'll all be thinking of you!!

I'm cramping a little today.  Too early for AF.  I'm doing exactly what I hoped I wouldn't do...evaluating every tiny symptoms.  Hoping to calm down.  Also super teary over nothing, tired.  Oh, and pretty crazy vivid dreams!

We have gotten a ton of snow and it's still snowing .  I have a snowday off from work .

Hello to everyone


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no lambie I'm so so sorry  that's awful.....I hope your ok hun and try to keep rested and get rid of that flu!! Ive heard good things/stories come from the Czech Republic clinics I have everything crossed for you....xx

Hi Freya I was on menopur injections on a very low dose of 37.5 and felt really good this time on them as a posed to last time I was on double that dose an felt dreadful an my oestrogen levels were through the roof! I'm soo jealous you have a snow day!! We rarely get snow we just have terrible gale force winds at the min and very rainy  
It's so hard not to symptom spot though I hope these next 8 days fly by for u!! Xx

Hi jade I'm glad your doing well an feeling ok.....remember to take it easy whilst doing your cleaning, when is your otd is it the same day as me? Bet it's a nice feeling to have couple days off I wish I did lol....xx

Afm I'm doing ok thanks had a much better day today an felt a lot better I'm starting with a cold though but don't feel to bad with it! Ahhh I'm the same jade would love to test now but know il get a false positive from the pregnyl haha! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone else....xxx


----------



## jamies princess

Oh lambie, so sorry. Hope you are getting lots of tlc from your partner. I hope the flu passes quickly and isn't too bad.


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx everyone for the kind words, its so sweet if you all  
I'm not doing too bad, I kind of didn't count this cycle (although I was secretly hoping!) 

Af started in the evening so now i'm all geared up for next cycle. Just hope I don't have a cyst again coz that will mean waiting another month and not to mention losing out on another £140 odd quid!

A qiuck question ladies, I normally have extremly heavy periods and when I have had a cd2 scan I wasn't allowed to start treatment as I was told lining needs to be about 5mm or less, so I end up having scan on cd 4 and lining tends to be around 4mm which is fine except if I count Thursday as cd 1 I would need to be scanned on Friday as my clinic is closed on weekends  
But I'm worried my lining won't be thin enough. Do you think the clinic would take into consideration that I have heavy periods and therefore lining would be thin by sat/sun and let me start treatment or would they need to "see" for themselves?  
Is there anyway I could shed my lining faster with the aid of medication or herbal remedies?
Dont want to wait this month out as I hate waiting around lol! 
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Lambie, I bet they would be fine w you starting later, like this weekend, as you'll certainly have a thinner/thin enough lining.  I think the issue would be if you wanted to start cd2 since you have had too thick of a stripe on cd2 before.  Do they not do weekend scans?  I'm glad you're looking forward .  Those 'this month doesn't count' month's BFNs suck as much as the ones that do.  I'm not aware of any herbals...maybe some vigorous exercise to kick it up?  Although that may backfire...I'd do your normal thing.

Thanks for the gonadotropin info.  Did you guys start w clomid and then move to injections?  Or is there a reason you started w them?  I'm wondering about next month as I only produced one follicle w clomid which I was already doing without clomid.  (This is also secret reverse psychology for my uterus 

I am in health care and had to be in close quarters with one of the most smelly people I've ever been around and I almost threw up....good sign or natural response?  Also w a cramp, short and not too significant, but defn uterine and not gi.  7 days.  

How's everyone?  Our snow turned out to be a huge blizzard!  Crazy snow, lost electricity.


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx Freya, yeah I did start with clomid 6 cycles. This was a about 4 years ago and I had 2 chemicals  . I hated clomid tbh, gave me awful side effects. I don't know how many follicles I had tho as it was given by my gp. When I saw a fertility specialist I was told he wouldn't bother with clomid as your only suppose to be on it for 6 cycles max in a lifetime  
So we jumped into injectables. Dh has no issue and thats why we decided on ovulation induction (exactly the same as iui but w/out basting). I was told to go for iui but seeing how dh's sperm was fine we wanted to try it the "old fashioned way", but that's not working so now it's on to iui.

It's strange how different clinics/dr's have different approaches to treatment, dh & I have decided we will go to Czech Republic if this cycle doesn't work as I've heard great reviews about them ( and they are much cheaper).
I have already spoken with them and they have already given me a treatment plan should I decide on using them! 
They said to take clomid cd2-5 and use gonal f cd 2- 9 have a scan and they will advise further   . Didnt know you could use clomid AND gonal f at the same time lol! 

Anyway, sorry for the mammoth reply hun, cant seem to sleep tonight  
I think it's because my cd2 scan is tomorrow and I'm nervouse! 

Hi to everyone else, it's been a bit quiet on here today, hope everyones well


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry girls, it's me again  

I need urgent advice, I went for my cd 2 scan and was told my lining is too thick, It was 10mm! Obviously I was upset by this but then I was told I could go ahead with treatment! 
They said to go back on Monday which will be cd 5.
I'm concerned about this as I've never heard of anyone starting on cd5 before 
Last month I started on cd5 but according to them it was cd4 and I had only 1 follicle. 
I read somewhere that your ovaries recruit eggs in the early stages and if you stim too late in the cycle your likely to have less follicles ir in my case just 1!  
Also I was told I have 1 follicle 9mm on left and 1 at 10mm on the right. Is that normal? Doesn't that sound too big for cd2?
I'm thinking of starting injections tomorrow cd3 without telling the clinic or do you think thats too stupid of me? I did explain to them that my periods are extremly heavy and my lining is most likely to be thin enough tomorrow or cd4 as I literally gush blood out first 4 days of af (sorry tmi ) but their being overly cautious.
Please does anyone have any words of wisdom? xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi lambie, that's soooo confusing isn't it?! It does seem like they would be slightly big for cd 2..... But I'd go with what they say especially if they technically start you on day 5 as you would more than likely could possibly be ready from day 10....I probably wouldn't start them without their say but that's totally my opinion it's entirely up to you.....I'm sorry I can't give any other advice as I really have no idea why they've said what they've said :-/ would your nurses not of discussed this with your consultant that same day an come back with an action plan later that afternoon or did they just send you away an that was that? Did they do your bloods too? Ours always rang after the doctor had recieved our blood results back an discussed them along with the scan....must be very frustrating an stressful for you left in limbo  xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi mrsa85, how have you been? 
I have been calling the clinic since 12pm and they have switched their line off and I couldnt get through! 
When the nurse mentioned the size of the follicles I asked her if they are cysts and she said no. I then asked her if its ok other than the lining and she said "yep, it's fine". They were soooo busy and rushed that I couldn't think and before I knew it I was on my way home! They are normally never like that and have always answered my many millions of questions patiently  
But the reason I have been phoning like a maniac is because the size of the follicles has left me confused. I would rather sit this month out than risk another failed cycle.

I never really paid any attention to follicle size on cd 2/3/4 scans before, but this time it's left me stumped.
Can I ask what size your follicles were on baseline scans. Nothing ever goes smoothly for me


----------



## MrsA85

Aww bless ya hunny......it's not nice when you've left feeling like that specially when they are supposed to make it as less stressful as they can for you  I never got told any size of follicles on my cd2 apart from they are tiny an my lining was nice an thin although they told me I had 30 in total but all tiny then I never went back til cd 8 an even by then my follicles weren't over 10mm I don't think not this time anyway then by cd 10 they were between 10-12mm an stayed like that til cd 12 which I then had one lead at 15mm an then cd 14 it was 20mm then had iui on cd 15. Thing is though busy or not every case should of been reviewed by the end of the day and if there was any issue they should of rang you.....and it's defo unfair you now have to sit a wkd of worry  
Also something to ask them is what happens if you are ready on cd 14 wouldn't that fall on Xmas eve or Xmas day? 
I'm ok thanks full of a cold an got an awful cough which is scaring the hell out of me affecting implantation etc.... scared to take anything to help too I rang the nurses today an they just said ask the pharmacist if it's safe to take if pregnant but I knew the pharmacist where I went so didn't want to......ahhhh  lol. Just gonna sit it out an hopefully it was pass!
Hope your ok though xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Oh thats awful timing to have the flu, I had it a couple if weeks ago and thought I was dying as it was so bad! I Only took paracetamol on a couple of occasions and didn't dare take anything as I was too scared of it affecting implantation etc. you could ring a pharmacy up and ask to speak to a pharmacist over the phone.

I'm feeling really ****** at the moment tbh, I don't understand why they would switch their phone lines off?! 
They did the same thing last cycle and I couldn't get a hold of anyone till it was too late    they apparantly had a shirtage of staff, too many patients and no one to man the phones!
I just wanted to know if my follicles are too big for cd2. 
I stim very very fast hun, the max injection I have ever done is 6! I'm always ready for trigger cd10-11.
Quite naturally I have been overdosing on google   and got conflicting info, some say it's needs normal to have follicles of 8-10mm on cd2.
Oh well, I have decided to go ahead with this cycle at my own expense and see ( not that I can afford too).
Thanx for the support and take it easy xx


----------



## MrsA85

Mines more the cough I'm worrying about haha but can't take anything and the only thing I could do is honey an water but I hate honey it makes me sick, just my luck this haha! Oh well nevermind! I've not even took it easy this week either.....think it's about time I slowed down....lol 
It's very bad of the clinic that though especially when your paying fir it too.....I'd defo complain! That's good then you do what you feel is best and if you have a gut feeling then I'd go with it.....an defo good you stim very fast maybe even faster this time  try not to overthink it too much this wkd an you take it easy too...let us know how you get on when you go back.....take care xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Lambie, I think it's within normal ranges to have follicles that size on cd2.  And, I thought it was normal to start stimming on either days 2-7 or 5-9?  Maybe I'm thinking only of clomid, but I think cycle day 5 is a good time to start, especially if you stim so easily...then maybe better not to start early or risk the over stim you had before.  Esp if your stripe was 10mm.  Just my thoughts.  did she seem competent/have you had her before?  I'd hope she'd recognize something wrong and then talk to you?  That is messed up about the phone lines...do they have someone on call over the weekend?

MrsA, hope you're feeling better soon!  I think your uterus knows you're not horribly sick and will go about its implanting business!!  . 

Arm, just feeling lower right pelvic twinges.  6 days!  Although AF is due in 4.  We'll see!  

How's everyone?  It's been a bit quiet.  Xoxo


----------



## Lambie36

Hi Freya, I think it's only with clomid than you can start stimming that late in cycle as clomid works differently to injectables, but don't quote me on that though  
I have had this nurse before abd she's really very nice but she was so busy I couldn't really blame her. I did ask her as she was rushing off (and apologising for doing so) if cd 5 was too late and she sort of avoided answering   
Do you really think it's normal to have a 9 and 10mm follicle on cd2? 
I must say, she didn't act surprised when she measured them so maybe it's ok?
On my previouse cycles all they said was that I have several small follicles either on both ovaries or just the one but they never mentioned any sizes so I assumed they were too small to count, and that was on cd4.But why would she mention the sizes this time? 
Agggghhhh! Sorry hunny, not only am I doing my iwn head head in but I think I 'l drive everyone here crazy with my neverending confusion  
I'm one of those types of ppl that likes the answer to everything lol!
It's just i've been ttc for 7 years now and it's really starting to get to me, you can only be optimistic for so long right?

Anyway, enough about me,  can't believe you only have 6 days to go!! I'm So excited for you!  Do you have any other symptoms at all? Eeek! Good luck hun and keep us posted xx
Ps sorry for any typos, stupid phone decides to type on its own sometimes!


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey lambie, I just looked it up, officially, from Up To Date.  "Folliculogenesis begins in the late luteal phase of the previous cycle...By cycle days 5-7, a varying number of small follicles of 2 to 6 mm in diameter can be seen in both ovaries.  By cycle day 8, one follicle reaches 10mm in diameter."  That ones becomes The follicle that develops.  There can sometimes be seen the resolving corpus Luteum from the previous cycle.  What I can't find anywhere is what the ranges of 'normal' sizes are.  I wonder if you have two ovarian cysts left over from your previous Stim, although I think she would have mentioned that and you would take the month off.  So...sorry...this is all I can find, but it's from an excellent peer-reviewed site.  I'll keep trying to find more.  

What are you feeling you want to do?


----------



## Lambie36

Oh Freya, you are so sweet! Can't believe your going to all that trouble for me  
I need to decide if I should go ahead with treatment this month or not. I Dont want to pay for a cycle which doesn't have a good chance of working. This is my last go before I have a couple more in czech Republic and if that doesn't work then dh and I have decided to call it quits  . 
Once again, thank you so much xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Freya I'm ok thanks......just would like to stop coughing haha! I asked the nurses yesterday can I take anything they said ask the pharmacist so I did an she said no she did say I could take paracetamol but would advise not to.....  oh well lol. Oooooh 6 days is not long at all is it hey.....how exciting!! Do you have any symptoms? Hope your doing ok? How's the snow?! It's minus 1 here today very icy an frosty but no snow......boooo!!! 
Hi lambie what Freya said about the cyst......I forgot I had one on cd 2.....which they told me it was cause of being over stimulated the previous cycle and I had to wait til my bloods were back to whether I started my injections an allowed to continue with the cycle because if my bloods came back with raised oestrogen then I defo wouldn't be able to due to the injections will raise them even more...I got the go ahead an cd8 when I went back it had disappeared...the sonographer did say to me though that cysts an follicles really are so similar in the way they look....
I'd do whatever you feel comfortable with though and if you have a good feeling then go ahead but if your doubting it from what they've said maybe I'd leave it, you know your body and I'd trust your gut instinct with how you feel....xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi mrsa85, i thought that too about it being left over from last cycle, but I only had 1 folly on the right on nothing on the left and this time I have a 10mm on right and a 9mm on the L. So it can't be from last month. The nurse said it wasn't cysts when I ssked her. She went and spoke to the consultant about what she saw on the scan and they said to come back on Monday cd5 bcoz they wanted my lining to thin down ( I don't think it was bcoz of the follicles ). I also think they would have asked me to go back on Sunday cd4 which is more normal BUT....... they are closed over weekends! Aghhhhhhhh! It's so annoying. They are so happy to take your money but can't be arsed to be open at least one day over the weekend!

I'm gonna wait till monday and clarify a few things up before I go ahead. I don't have an infinite supply of money to waste unfortunately.
Thanks for all your support, it's so appreciated. xx


----------



## MrsA85

Maybe there is nothing to worry about then......you'd like to think you could trust them as at the end of the day they are the experts, but when your handing a lot of money over you want to be sure don't you as I certainly would be the same and I'd want some reassurance first....I'd go back on Monday with a list of concerns, worries and questions you have before you proceed think that's the best way and I'm very shocked they are closed on a wkd too, our nhs one is open 7 days I even rang mine today to ask about my pregnyl. I hope your still trying to enjoy your wkd as much as you can try not to get stressed out.....take care xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies!
Lambie...sounds like a good plan.  I'm glad to hear she talked to the consultant.  Maybe they want to see how the lining/follicles play out over the weekend before advising you.  Fingers crossed that all this worry is for nothing and that everything will be perfect on Monday!!  

Yes, I'm having loads of symptoms but have been having most of them since the trigger shot!  The new ones of the past few days have been twinges on my right pelvis, dizziness, heart racing.  My heart often races before AF so that may be normal.  Everything else I've been feeling (waves of nausea, moodiness, teary, hot flashes, lots of cm, insomnia) I'm pretty sure are from hormones not anything meaningful.  The new stuff too probably, but it's harder not to get excited about them.  I'm feeling pretty balanced today...maybe the trigger shot is finally subsiding?  5 days, if I can make it....


----------



## FreyaRun

I thought off and on all night about testing early this morning (2 days early for AF, 4 days early for OTD).  Thank goodness I forgot and just peed this morning.  Saved myself from myself.  I will wait.  

How's everyone?


----------



## Lambie36

Freya, how long was your 2ww? Mine were 16 days post trigger. I Would say wait till your otd, as you don't want to go through what I did by testing early  
Saying that, I do admit to being a pee stick addict AND a serial early tester lol!   
Not very long for you to go now! Is the time dragging now or are you managing to keep busy?


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi Lambie!  My trigger was in the evening and my basting 40 hours later.  My otd is 16 days after basting so 17.5 days after trigger.  I really think I'll be able to wait.  The past 6 months of not waiting and getting bfns early and then freaking out about it ('maybe?') until AF showed a few days later is miserable.  I don't want to again.


----------



## jamies princess

Freya I had the same symptoms as you but also really bad tummy cramps and back ache for 11 days after trigger.  

Well today was 14 days post iui and my otd. Bfn for me sadly. Totally gutted :-(


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh Jamie, I'm so sorry!  How disappointing.  Sending you hugs and love and peace.  We're all thinking of you...let us know how you're Doing.  Xoxo

I've felt pretty darn normal yesterday and today, so I'm starting to expect a bfn.  We'll see.


----------



## June12

Hi everyone, 

after two failed IVF cycles in which I responded well to the treatment, my last cycle hasn't been so good. I only have one mature follicle so I'm having IUI for the 1st time tomorrow, I totally wasn't expecting this. Fingers crossed


----------



## FreyaRun

Welcome June!  Fingers crossed!!  Let us know how it goes tomorrow.  Xoxo


----------



## June12

Thank you, good luck for your OTD x


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hiya everyone, not been on last few days was Dd 6th birthday. 
I'm so sorry to hear a bfn Jamie. Do u no ur next move on what ur doing? 

Good luck with your first iui June 12. 
Hey Freya,  not long till you can test. 

Feeling very tired today and sores nipples lol but normal other than that. Trying not to read up on symptoms  or not having them I no its so early to tell if it's worked but I don't feel pregnant  at all. 

How was everyone's weekend? Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies.....

Freya I'm so glad you resisted to test.....that's will power!! Well done  how you feeling today? Hope your ok? Xx

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that Jamie's princess I'm gutted for you   sending you a big hug hun.....xx

Hi lambie how are you doing? I hope you've not been stressing too much this wkd.....what time are you at the clinic tomorrow? Goodluck and let us know how you get on  xx

Hi June welcome and goodluck for tomorrow let us know how you get on  xx

Hi jade I hope your dd had a lovely birthday  how are you doing? Hope your doing ok? When is your otd again? Xx

Afm I've spent the whole wkd in bed....full of a cold an chesty cough an awful headache I could of cried today I felt that ill   I feel a but better tonight but still not 100% other than that I've had no symptoms what so ever....zilch which is scaring me a little.....I've still got a week to go though and I've got my 2nd trigger shot to do tonight aswell dreading it as it really hurt last time haha! 

Anyway hope everyone's ok an had a good wkd xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi mrsa, 

My otd is the 23rd,9 more days going soo slow.she had a lovely b day thanks,just very tiring.
U hope you start  feeling better  soon. So many people  have been ill,im starting to feel crap.i hope your 2nd shot goes ok. I had mine yesterday and wasn't to bad was a bit scared of doing it. Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh good I'm glad she had a lovely day  
It's been awful I've not felt this bad in such along time, I'm hoping I'm over the worst of it now....I hope you don't get it either  
See mine is supposed to be 22nd which would take me 14dpiui but I'm wondering whether the shot will still be in my system as it will only be 7 days an some say 7-10 days don't they? I might wait til the Tuesday or the weds....if I can hold out that long haha! 
Was it not? I'm dreading mine too I'm going to prepare it in a min then head to bed...xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Pretty sure I'm out.  Spotting and cramping for a few hours.  I'll be shocked if its not a full flow tomorrow, if not earlier.  I don't know if I'll even test.  I feel oddly numb.  I've felt more like my regular no hormonal self for the past two days so I think that helps.  I haven't cried yet but I'm sure it'll come.  It's a relief to feel numb.


----------



## FreyaRun

My ds who has a friend in daycare who's mom is pregnant looked at me very seriously last night and said, 'momma you have a baby in your tummy?  I be a big brother?'  I think that was the heartbreaking time.  *heavy sigh*


----------



## Lambie36

Jamie i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you, take things easy and look after yourself    I know how devastating it feels xx

Freya, don't give up hope! I know plenty of ppl who have had spotting and went on to have a bfp!  It ain't over till it's over!    Sending you loads of positive vibes and hugs hunny   . Are you on progesterone support? If not will your clinic give you some assp? Sometimes lack of progesterone can cause spotting. Maybe you should call your clinic and see what they say. I've got everything crossed for you xx

Mrsa84, I'm due at the clinic at lunchtime, feeling very nervouse but I have decided to not rush into another cycle, even though I 'm dying to start. But I will however make sure they answer my every question so that I can decide if it's worth going ahead thus month or not. 
It's a bummer your feeling so unwell, make sure to drink plenty of fluids and rest. Don't be disheartened by the lack of symptoms as its far too early. the egg doesn't attach itself to the uterine lining till after the 6th day I think, then it takes a couple of days till it secretes enough hcg into your bloidstream for you to have any symptoms.xx

Hi june and welcome to the board, good luck for tomorrow and keep us updated   

Right, time for me to get some sleep!


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no Freya......I really hope that it's nothing and like lambie says your not out til it's full flow.....sending you lots of luck an hugs hun   Maybe your ds can sense something.....there's a thought too I have everything crossed for you xx

Hi lambie really? Well that's nice to hear maybe il get something this week if it's worked....I took my other pregnyl last night it wasn't too bad it just stung an didn't make my bleed either which is good yay!!
No your right you defo should make sure they answer all your questions and help you as much as they can.....so you feel comfortable too and you don't want to rush into something your paying lots of money for  I really hope they say it's worth it for you so you can go ahead though....you will have to keep us posted on what they say later on  hope you've managed to get some sleep too.

Hope everyone's ok today I'm still tucked up in bed resting....xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Good morning friends!  Thanks for the support and love.  I guess I'm still holding onto a little hope.  Still some brown-red spotting.  I didn't poas as I don't wanna face down that blank for 5 minutes, you know?  So...will see what today brings!  Thanks so much for all the support, I can't tell you how much it means to me.  I hope you are all having great days...and sorry no personals.  I will say I've finally slept well for the first time in a month.

Lambie good luck today!  I hope you get all of your answers.

Btw, I'm not on progesterone...they never mentioned it and I didn't know to ask.  Do you know why you'd need it versus not needing it??


----------



## MrsA85

Yes you do still need to hold on to that hope!! I don't blame you for not testing.....good on you for holding out! 
Glad you managed to have a full nights sleep do you feel better for it? I hope so  
Progesterone is to help you along an prevent miscarriage it's more so if you have low levels of progesterone but you can have foods that contain it too if you google it.....I think sweet potato is good for you an I've read that pineapple helps with the implantation too no harm in trying if you like the foods anyway  
Goodluck hun will be thinking of you xx

Hope everything's gone well for you lambie too? Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok too xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi Freya, I really admire your strong will, I cave in on day8 of 2ww and go mad with the pee stick!  . And good for you for being positive. Remember to take things easy.
About the progesterone, I don't know why some clinics use it and some don't but with my previous cycles when I had more than 1 follicle my clinic gave me progesterone pessaries 400mg 2x a day. This cycle when I had 1 follicle they said I wouldn't need it, they didn't say why tho  . I didn't have any spotting when I used the pessaries. This last cycle I spotted a couple of times and then I had full flow a a couple days later. 

Mrsa85, glad your taking things easy and not overdoing it  

Afm, spoke with the nurse who said the follicles were at the right size?  
And there's nothing to worry about so it's all systems go!
I'm still not too sure tho tbh, oh well, we'll see.

Hope everyone else us well xx


----------



## Lambie36

* is well! Stupid phone types for me sometimes!


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks you two!  Still mild spotting.  Called the clinic and left a message to see if they wanted me to do anything differently than wait until Thursday to test.  My progesterone was normal so maybe that's why.  I will ask withplans for next step.  It was great to get a good nights sleep!  I thinks it's evidence that all hormones have left the building. 

Lambie ya!!  Are you going forward?  Did you get answers to your questions?

How are you mrsa?


----------



## MrsA85

Yayyy lambie!! I'm glad everything went well.......so pleased for you and glad it's all systems go  do you feel better now for going today? I hope so  xx

I still have everything crossed for you Freya......really hope it disappears an turns into your Xmas wish  just try to relax an take it easy....xx

I've started cramping this afternoon so I think the pregnyl has kicked in.....unless it's something else......don't want to build hopes up so we just have to wait it out I suppose....I did order some pregnancy tests from online today them cheap ones off amazon more so I can test to see when the pregnyl leaves my system the hopefully to see if I get a BFP or not.....  Lol xx


----------



## jamies princess

Freya: could it possibly be implantation? Don't give up just yet, you've come so far. Wishing everyone else lots of luck. We need some positives on here!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi everyone. Just popping on quickly, my oh asked me a question that got me thinking. My af is due in 3 days but my otd is in 8 days if af doesn't arrive wouldn't a pg test should that up or do I wait cause the hcg injection mess with it? Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

That's very true jade......only other thing you can do is test your trigger now.....if it's negative I'd defo be testing again when your period is due an if it's a BFP least you know it's a true BFP.....exciting!! What do you think?! Xx
That's very true Jamie's princess we really do.....don't give up yet Freya  hope your ok? Do you know what your next step is? Keep your chin up Hun xx


----------



## FreyaRun

You guys are incredible!  Thanks so much!  No AF today.  I heard back from the clinic with a voicemail that said, 'well could be early period or maybe not...AF due tomorrow...you can test either tomorrow or Wednesday ir Thursday, whatever you want...call w either test results or first day of full flow."  Pretty much what we already knew right?  . But, I'm going to test in the morning.  So nervous.  I've not spotted much past midday today...but some spotting when I check my cervix (tmi?) which is now low instead of high yesterday.  I was thinking about why I'm so convinced she's coming....because every other time in my entire life that I've spotted it's turned into a period, duh!  

Lambie, what's your next step?  I think injections start today?  Did they say it's not too late at day 5?  I'm excited for you to get to take some action.  It's such a hard thing...trying to control this uncontrollable thing that is conception.  

Jade, how long ago was your hcg injection?  I've heard that the 10,000 unit one should be out of your system by 10-11 days.  I'd wait until you at least miss AF so you don't make yourself crazy interpreting a slight line.  But that's me....

MrsA.  I hope you're feeling better!  What's your test date again?  Oh wait I think the 22nd?  How are you feeling about waiting?  

Thanks Jamie 

Night all...I'm sure I'll be posting in the morning !


----------



## jadeX0X0

morning, thanks everyone, 
freya my last injection was saturday i did a test yesterday too see if it would come up because of the injection and no line.due af in 2 days.my otd the 23rd a week today far too long. good luck on testing too xxx

mrsa what you said it exactly what i thought too but thought would get some advise of you ladies.


----------



## MrsA85

I have everything crossed for you Freya an will keep checking back to see when you've tested....I'm guessing it's the middle of the night for you at the min  goodluck xx
I think I'm going to do the same jade....I was tempted to do one yesterday but didn't as I do have one clearblue pregnancy test but I'm wanting to hold that out til I supposed to test no just on a trigger shot I'm going to wait for my internet cheapies to do that which I'm hoping they'll come today    that's good the trigger has left your system now though did you have 5000 or 10000 units trigger? Xx
Afm I'm doing my very best at holding out testing.....doubt it will be the same once my cheapies arrive  it does seem to be getting harder now the first week went quickly....  lol xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Negative, I'm sorry to say.  I'm almost too disapponted to cry.  I just keep thinking how many more months am I going to do this.  Is it gonna be three years from now and I'll be on my 5th Ivf and still w the BFNs.  I know that's super negative but I keep trying to intuit what the future holds, trying to prep for 'never' but also trying to remain hopeful.  It's a hard balance.  I wish I'd met my OH when we were 24 not 34.  Not that we'd have liked each other then .  And TG I never settled w any of the rest of those fellas.  I wouldn't change anything.  And yet here I sit at 40 (??) feeling 28 and like 'none of this makes sense, this shouldn't be so hard.'  

And I'm also (now, ha!) irritated that AF hasn't started cause I just wanna get on with it.  Even though I know there'll be a dose increase/change in meds and I'm not not not looking forward to worse hormones  .

Thank god for you all.  I feel like I can just tell you the negative crap that I don't want to overwhelm my oh with.  Because you get it, you get that 5 minutes where I was waiting for the preg test and I totally embraced the 'omg maybe!!!' instead of what I normally do 'now don't get excited, you already know the answer,' and it was so nice, so fun.  

Thanks for listening and really truly hopeful for all of you!!  Now to call the clinic and see what the plan is!  Xoxoxo


----------



## Lambie36

Oh Freya, my heart goes out to you hunny  
I know only too well how your feeling. Sometimes I feel like giving up because the emotional rollercoaster is just too much to bare. 
I'm glad your starting treatment again. Take things easy and look after yourself   
I started injections yesterday, and I was told they like you to start injections cd2-cd5, so I didn't start too late. However, ideally they like you to start early as possible but because my lining is too thick due to heavy periods I'm likely to start cd3-cd5  
I suppose I just have to trust them, don't have any choice. xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks lambie  

How do you feel on the injections?  I'm wondering if I should push to start injections versus higher dose clomid?  Are they more expensive?  We're paying entirely out of pocket.  Still haven't called the clinic cause I sound all nasally and cry-y.


----------



## Lambie36

Hey hun, injections aren't as bad as clomid for me. The only side effect I have is headaches. Clomid always gave loads of side effects including a thin lining and hardly any cm. injections are a lot more expensive, £200 for a 900iu gonal pen and puregon is a little more expensive. A 900iu gonal f pen gives me 2 cycles of tx as I'm on a liw dose and my follicles grow really fast. I've always been ready for trigger at cd10! 
Everyone is different tho and ppl stim at different doses and can stim for longer if folly's don't behave. Personally I prefer the injections over clomid, but that's my personal opinion   
I read somewhere that gonal f or puregon gives you better quality eggs  
Is this something you want to try? I'm also self funded, and I don't have a lot of cash left to play with. Let us know how you get on after speaking to your clinic


----------



## FreyaRun

I just called the clinic and told them about BFN, and I haven't started AF yet.  They said, 'oh no AF?  Take a test in a few days and call us back.  Sometimes the hormones levels aren't high enough yet.'  I get that's possible but now I'm frustrated because I'd already cried and kinda come to terms and stuff and now I'm going back to going to the bathroom to check every 20 min and 'what if' all over again.  I guess it's good that they're positive.  And the 2ww continues....

The other thing I asked is if the clomid dose would change since I only produced one follicle and she said 'oh we really only want one follicle, so probably not but I'll talk to the dr.'  Better be a dose change!  I was producing one follicle all by myself, so what's the point of the clomid, etc??  My thinking is, I'm 40, so if I produce 3 follicles a cycle and 2 are chromosomally messed up then I still have a chance instead of that taking 3 months, I.e. The whole point of "cycle compression."  Am I missing something?


----------



## Lambie36

I agree with you freya, whats the point in paying for drugs and scans etc for 1 follicle that we have on own without meds?!  The "one" follicle every month is obviously in our cases not enough otherwise we would have been pregnant by now right? Uggghhh, it's so hard! In my case they said my tx was to boost our chances and give dh's sperm more target practice. How does dh's sperm get mire target practice with only 1 follicle!  I know I don't want too many follicles but I want my money's worth tho!  
With clomid tho its different as a high dose can thin your lining and create hostile cm, so just be wary if that. Perhaps you can have a combo of clomid and gonal? Just a thought   xx


----------



## FreyaRun

That's a good point about the higher clomid doses...plus moodier isn't much fun either.

AFs here officially so, drama's over for today at least.  Xoxo ladies


----------



## MrsA85

Oh nooo Freya I'm so so sorry.....absolutely gutted for you   I hope your ok....? Sending big hugs across the pond   
I can't comment on clomid as I've never had it but I had menopur as my stimms but I had a super low dose this time due to over stimulation last time I only had 37.5 where as 1st time I had 75. Ask your doctor and see if they will recommend anything and as for wanting your money's worth I defo agree with you you want more than the 1 follicle....does your clinic offer natural iui? An would that be a lot cheaper? Xx

Hi lambie I hope your doing ok?!  xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hey mrsa85, I'm doing fine thanks. Got a lot of twinges going on in my ovaries along with a dull ache mostly on the left side. Hope thats a good sign. Every time I've had scans it seems my right ovarie does all the hard work whilst the left is lazy!  
Did you have any twinges or pain last cycle when you overstimmed?
I have a scan tomorrow cd8 so feeling anxious about that. Dreading it might be a) only 1 folly or b) too many follies! Hope i have 2 or 3 good ones. Clinic are scanning early as they want to keep a closer eye on me as they have upped the dose. 

Anyway, how are you feeling? Hope you managed to get rid of that awful cold. When are you testing? I have an awful memory, I know you mentioned when your testing but I cant remember lol. These meds are turning my brain into mush!  

Freya, did you speak with your clinic? Have you started tx again? 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## MrsA85

Hi lambie glad your doing ok I don't really remember getting any twinges last time the only thing I had was really bad nausea an was actually sick a couple times and I couldn't stay awake past about 8.30pm.....wiped me out totally. The next time round on half that dose I felt great an no symptoms whatsoever but did only have one lead follicle the rest stayed small. Ahhh no way that's mad that your getting all the feeling on the side of the lazy ovary....maybe they have had a swap haha! Fingers crossed you get a good couple of follicles an that's good they are keeping a close eye on you too.....should think so too after the last week or so being very vague  how do you feel in yourself though? Goodluck with your scan tomorrow  let us know how you get on.... 
I feel loads better today I've gone back to work and even ventured Xmas shopping after work so only just got in.....  lol. My test date is next Monday but I actually tested just now purely to see if the trigger shot is still in there an there really is the faintest of lines but it's defo there it's more so if I was naughty an tested early (wkd) I know for sure the trigger has left my system   haha! 
Hope everyone's had a good day and are ok....  Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey ladies!  

MrsA so glad you're feeling better...good enough to even go Xmas shopping, that IS better .  And testing so early .  When will you test again? Wait til Monday or sooner?

Lambie, good luck tomorrow!!  I too think my right ovary is the work horse and my left lazy...based on NO data, just a feeling.  I think the times I've gotteb preg have been when ovulating on the right.  But that's kinda made up .

I talked to clinic.  They said...blood work today, confirm not preg.  Start same dose clomid cd5-9.  She said that I responded "perfectly" to clomid...one follicle, 23mm on cd12, which is what they want.  She said I may produce more follicles this time instead of just the one.  She said that clomid has "other" things to support conception than just follicle develop,net and that's why to tKe it (I said, I'm already producing 1 follicle, so why bother w meds).  Oh and more clomid isn't always better.  So I guess I'm doing the same thing this month.  She said gonadotropins were usually for a specific medical reason and not indicated for me yet.  So....same thing this month!  We'll see!  My follicle last month was on right....so well see how old lefty does .  

Xoxox


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Freya I know it's really naughty but it had to be done......more out of curiosity it didn't show up straight away though an now it's fully dry it's clear as day :-/ I'm not sure I should hold out really but its hubby's birthday this wkd an would be nice to do it then (if it's worked) but only way is if it's negative on Friday so I know for defo it's a true result but if s still showing positive on Friday il prob leave it til Monday  I know I've left it really late this year......still no where near organised though! How about you? You all set for Xmas?
Tha sounds all positive what your clinics said though doesn't it? Especially if you responded so well to it.....it is interesting about the gonadotropin as none of my tests came back with anything I did kinda wonder why I'd be medicated tbh but just trusted them and went with it....lol. You had a really good sized follicle didn't you too.....wishing you lots of luck on your new cycle an lets hope 2015 gives you your BFP.....do you feel a bit better now? An positive?  xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey mrsA, yeah definitely more positive...am enjoying that relief after the stress of what if what if...now I know it's onto the next cycle, don't have to stress.  And am having a glass of wine .  

I guess I'll just see what happens this month, but I'm hopeful for a bunch (not too many!) of follicles and obviously a BFP.  It only one follicle again, I'll see what they say about injections.  The nurse wasn't super confident about the gonadotropins so ill prob ask about it again.  

Xmas--I haven't even started  .  Seriously!  Holy cow.  My parents are coming this weekend, so super cleaning then Christians tree and decorating on Saturday.  How does time pass so quickly?  (Oh right, I've been super focused on my pelvis .  

Lambie...I hope the scan goes well!  I'll be checking back to see.  How are you feeling?


----------



## Lambie36

Freya, i'm so happy your looking forward to tx and being so positive, good on you  
Hopefully I'll be back on tomorrow with good news  
The weirdest thing is, every time I go to have a scan there's always something I didnt anticipate you know  
Oh well, all I can do is  hope and pray. I hate not having any control over this whole thing! You'd think after all these years I'd get use to it, but somehow it's made me more paranoid and anxious!
It just seems like one hurdle after another! 
Sorry for moaning, dh is great but he's a man and I don't expect him to understand just how hard it is when your the one having to cope with all the bloody hormones and internal probing and having so many ppl looking at your bits! 
It's only on here where I feel comfortable venting without worrying about you guys thinking I've gone bonkers  
I just remembered Freya, my friend had clomid a couple years ago and produced 1 follicle for 3 cycles and her clinic wouldn't up her dose as I think it effected her lining too much so they put her on 75mg asprin. I think she said something about having a better bloid flow to the ovaries or something and the next cycle she had 2 with another not far behind! I'm not sure how it works as I haven't tried it myself but maybe you could try that?

Mrsa85, oooh not long to go now, feeling really excited for you! You have to set a trend for a bfp for all of us! And what a wonderful birthday present it would be for your dh! Keep us posted hun xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hiya everyone not been on last few days been really ill with really bad cold. 

freya i cant believe how positive you are begin with it all. good luck too i hope it works  

mrsa how are you feeling i was on the 5000 trigger are you getting any signs or begin pg

lambie good luck on your cycle  

well af is due today and 5 days till i can test 18 days is driving me crazy!!!!!the first went so quickly and now its going too slow hurry up time.

how is everyone today xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry this is a "me" post everyone, but feeling too gutted to write anything 
Had my scan this afternoon and on the left i have a 26mm follicle! And a 15mm nothing over 10 on the right! 
They said its up to me if I want to ahead but they said a 26mm follicle is considered to be too big    
On the one hand i want to go ahead but on the other i'm worried that its not going to work so theres no point. The nurse said i could trigger and instead of basting to try timed intercourse. But the way im feeling right now, sex is the last thing on my mind. 
What is up with my bloody ovaries?!  With a higher dose it seems just 1 follicle got greedy and took all the meds. The 10mm follicle I had on day 2 didnt grow at all.
What do you think I should do girls? Do you think theres a chance?


----------



## FreyaRun

(Quick post cuz am at work).
Lambie my follicle was 23mm and they said it was "beautiful and perfect" so I don't see how 3mm could make such a big difference.  Go for it!!!  At least au natural if nothing else .


----------



## Lambie36

Thanks freya, i was told in clomid cycles follicles at even 28mm is ok but injectables they like it to be under 25mm   Dont know why. Its so upsetting when you cant even get to trigger stage you know  
Ive gone mad with googling again and some say 26mm is too big and some say its not   
Its just that if i go for it then i have to trigger NOW! I'm so confused as to what i should do. If I dont go for it then my hopes wont be up only for it to be dashed, if that makes any sense  
It's waiting for next af to arrive thats hard. I didnt tell you girls this but I gave myself higher doses throughout as i knew the slight increase the clinic suggested wouldn't be enough, I was right! Even on a double dose 100iu i only had 1 follicle!
Thing is I cant tell my clinic that and next cycle they have suggested 75iu, which will again result in 1 follicle but hopefully not a over ripe one. 
I wonder if the 15mm would catch up and i should trigger? Oh hell! This is so hard, feel like giving up indefinitely  

Sorry for another me post but feel super depressed! xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hello my lovelies......sorry had a mad day today!!

I'm really pleased your feeling much better and positive Freya.....it's all about PMA I do believe it plays a big part  that mad time giggle focusing in your pelvis, it's soooo true though an that's why I can't get too excited for Xmas as far as I'm concerned between next Monday an weds are my big days   lol. Hope you enjoyed your glass of wine too and relaxed  I ave very good feelings for you this time around.....go an get your dream  

Oh no lambie I'm sorry your feeling like this   id say go for it hun......it's a blooming good size follicle.....mine was only 20mm (which worries me a little) I'd say the bigger the better.....will you trigger at midnight tonight? What's your hubby said? Plages please don't give up on your dream of your little family.....   sending you big hugs   Xx

Hi jade.....wow your being very strong an not testing aren't you?! Especially now your effectively late......will power that!! Unlike me haha! How are you feeling? Any twinges symptoms?! Xx

Apart from the cramps which actually seem like they've gone this eve (but were awful up until this afternoon) I've not felt any different at all I'd say....still got a positive this morning though which I'm guessing is still the trigger.....hope everyone's ok  xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi mrsa bit of a late post in hospital unfortunately been in a lot of pain and it's either ohms or a twisted ovary  
Not tested yet and I'm officially a day late not going to test till at least Monday. Other than begin ill I've had a few  boobs are hurting big time. Getting a lot of twinges too so fingers crossed.


not long till you can test either. I'm hoping it stays bfp for you xx


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no that's awful.....I'm so sorry to hear your in hospital   what are the chances of it being ohss have they said? Or a twisted ovary what will they have to do? I really hope it's nothing serious and everything's ok for you.....   
Keep us posted won't you and will be thinking of you take care hun and fingers crossed for Monday for you too xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  Thanks for thinking I'm positive!  Makes me laugh, I kinda feel like I just come on here and complain and feel sorry for myself.    

Lambie, don't give up!  I was thinking, it feels like we're trying to hold onto sand. We're trying to keep everything balanced and held gently and with love but it's so precarious and we really can't hold onto it, but we have to keep trying because it's the most important thing.  Idk if that makes any sense.  

I've also been thinking...I don't know how the size of a follicle would matter based on the med.  I'm going to look into it more, it just doesn't make sense.  Would a bigger follicle be more likely to be genetically messed up?  I'll let you know if I can find anything.  And, I totally get what you mean about not getting your hopes up so they can't fall...how are you feeling now?  There's really only so much we can do, so go with your gut.  If you wanna month 'off' go for it.  Or, buckle down and have some sex lady!   

MrsA, Monday and Wednesday!    thanks for your good feelings  .  How are you feeling??

Jade, oh no!!  I hope it's not a twisted ovary!  Have they done an ultrasound?  And a day late, I bet they'll test you at the hospital.  Oh poor thing, sorry you're in pain!  I'm hoping everything is good and will be worth it for ths BFP.  Keep us posted, I'll be thinking of you and sending you healthy vibes!    
Xoxo everyone


----------



## FreyaRun

I can't find any literature with maximum sizes for follicles.  Minimal are 18mm to be considered ready to trigger, with increased risk of multiples if two follicles are 15mm or larger...so I think you have a 15mm and.26 mm, lambie?  I'll keep looking for more info


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hiya everyone. It's a build up reaction to the injections no nothing major thank god. They haven't tested me for pg yet going to buy a test today ready for Monday and Tuesday.  Today I'm catching up on sleep not long to go. 

Hi Freya I feel like I do that a lot too. Have no one else to moan too all you ladies are amazing and would feel lost with out you all. 

Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh thank goodness jade!  Hope you're feeling better today!  Fingers crossed for Monday!!


----------



## jadeX0X0

I fell much better thank you. Having a nice soak and early nice. 
Well I tested early had a very weak moment  and bfn but I'm hoping it can and will change in the next few days.xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Jade, I'm hoping for + for you!!

Lambie, how are you? What have you decided?  Xoxo

MrsA how are you?  

Afm, starting clomid tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.  And also really trying to concentrate of Xmas with my parents and all good things.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on had a mad day yesterday with finishing for Xmas and then going out on my works Xmas do  
Ahhh I'm so pleased for you jade what a relief I hope you've rested up and took yesterday easy  how are you feeling today? Ahh don't worry it defo can change as your hospital have told you your date must be for a reason let's hope that - turns into a big fat +   
Hi Freya how are you doing? How do you feel to be starting your clomid hope you have lots of PMA this time around  hope your ready for your parents coming? 
Hi lambie how are you doing? Hope your ok?
I'm not too bad I'm having a bit of a low couple days really.....think it's cause I let myself get excited too much but now I've come back down to reality an that there is a huge chance it won't work   sorry to be really negative have lots for you guys just none for myself....xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hits mrsa I toke it as easy as possible, just enjoying a coffee  and mince pie while oh is xmas shopping.   today I feel much better but I got period like pains only few more days. It's going sooo slow. 

I hope it works got you Mrsa nothing wrong in having a bit of hope. Not long till you can test. How are you feeling? And signs?? Xxx


----------



## MrsTb

Hello girls, I am somewhat new joined last month, 36 years, ttc 17 months , amh  11.with mild endometriosis.  DH 37, no issues and just had my 2nd iui today with bfn for the first iui  last month on gonal  f 75 mg 
Right ovary last month ; one follicle 18mm at trigger cd 12
This month right ovary ; cd 9  was only 10 mm , dose had to be upped to daily from cd9 to cd 16. Trigger yday with 3 follicles 15, 16 and 20.....

Lambie; I gave myself an extra 75 mg and still ended up with underdeveloped follicle at cd10 so I understand how you feel .
I am self funding so did not want any cancellations and if you are self funding, I will say go for it, trigger and have the iui
All the other ladies..... All the best ...i pray this works for me otherwise might have to consider moving on to IVF.


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi and welcome MrsT!  I'm just starting my second round of iui too.  How have you been feeling with th hormones?  What's you otd?  Sounds like good follicles!  

I'm feeling pretty good about restarting Clomid today. I think it helps to know what to expect now.  I was super down the other day after reading statistics for Clomid vs injections vs Ivf.  But trying to forgot this stats and just do what they tell me.  We'll see!  

Jade, mrsa, lambie, have a great day!


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh good good I'm glad and that sounds perfect whilst you chill out him doing the Xmas shopping  aw it really is going slow I think that's why I've hit a bit of a low.....we will get there though  I think I went a bit too far with the hoping though that was the trouble....I'm really hoping that both of us get our BFP I think I'm going to wait til Tuesday  I'm started having few cramps again but that's it really an I seem to of got my cold back. How about you jade any symptoms? Xxx

Hi mrstb welcome....your follicles sound like very good sizes I hope your feeling ok? I wish you the best of luck...I'm currently in my 2ww with my 2nd cycle of medicated iui!! Let's hope we all get our BFP  xx

Hi Freya....I've been the same the last day or so feeling really down but Im trying to remove my mardy cardy an pick myself back up lol! Hope your doing ok an have now started your clomid again  you all set for your parents? Xx


----------



## MrsTb

Thanks Freya, Medication has not been too bad, just added a few pounds on it and bloated.  My otd is 1st January. A bfp will make for great New Year's present though. 
MrsA85, fingers crossed for you


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrsa i thought i had some symptoms boobs where really hurting more my nipples then anything. in what i had in my first pregnancy, but got home from xmas shopping and basically full af has came got very bad cramping   do i ring the clinic and tell them or do i wait till the otd?


----------



## MrsA85

It really would mrstb would be an amazing start to 2015.....have everything crossed for you....goodluck!!xx

Oh no jade   I'm so sorry that AF has arrived....I'd ring them an tell them and see what they say I'm gutted for you   sending you a big hug   I hope your ok hun...is your clinic open on a wkd? Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

mrs tb wow that would a great start  
mrsa there not open now they close on a Sunday, will ring them Monday. having a bit of a cry and i think i gave my hopes up a bit too much for this cycle.thinking if having a glass of wine would be wise  other half said said don't as clinic said even though u bleed can still get a bfp but the amount there(tmi) is there is no way !!!


----------



## MrsA85

Aww bless you, it's good to have a little cry I think it's so hard not to build your hopes up though I think I'd gone further than that and convinced myself I was actually pregnant.....but yesterday I had to come back down to reality along with feeling really upset with it, killed me last night on my works do not drinking but only on the basis of I've no idea if I'm pregnant or not if I was pregnant a drink wouldn't bother me at all... 
It's really up to you hun if you really think there's no way due to the amount I'd say enjoy a glass a wine I'd go with your gut....but if your unsure an you still think there's a chance then don't it's entirely up to you hun....I would absolutely love to come on here though on Tuesday an read different that you are pregnant.....  Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

like you did i convinced myself i was pregnant too and had to bring myself down too last night. 
in the back off my mind i not im not now but would like to think there is still a chance im having a small glass of mulled wine with cranberry juice mixed in. see how i am tomorrow then ring the clinic on monday. xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh jade, so so sorry.  It's tough to have a full period and still sit and try to analyze whether there's still a chance, you know?  If it's full flow, I'd do what you want....a little alcohol wouldn't get to the baby cells anyway, so just don't drink so much you get dehydrated.   sending you love, sweet!  Have a cry and then cry some more, we're here for you if you need to vent or anything.   

I took my first Clomid today.  *strapping in for roller coaster ride to begin*.  Have already apologized to my parents for any potential moodiness this week.  .  My ultrasound is for next Saturday, so will probably iui on Monday of its the same as last cycle.  Which would put me at otd of 12-14th on jan.  Seems really far away.  Xoxo everyone


----------



## MrsA85

Well especially if your clinic mentioned it to you I'd hold on to that hope til they say otherwise but like Freya says I don't think it will do you any harm....my best friend didn't know she was pregnant til she was 7weeks an pretty much drank Thursday to Sunday and her baby is perfectly fine  hope your enjoying your mulled wine and had a good cry on your OH   And as Freya says were always here for you to vent an talk to xxx
I'm sure your parents won't mind if your slightly moody, do they know? It does seem really far away but least you can enjoy Christmas  an lets hope you start 2015 with your BFP too!! Hope your feeling ok....xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks mrsa!  How are you feeling?  Still feeling down? I hope not.  It's hard not to convince yourself youre preg with all this.  I've been missing the 2ww possibility of being preg even though I'm releived to have a few days on my normal non-hormonal self (ending soon!  Took Clomid today!)


----------



## Lambie36

Hi everyone, sorry I went awol but had a mad couple days.

Jade im so sorry, i really thought u would get a bfp with the symptoms you described. Aww hunny, take it easy and look after yourself  

Mrsa85, not long till you test! Feeling uber excited for you. Hopefully you will a xmas bfp   

Freya great news about you starting clomid although would have been better if you didn't have to. Praying this is THE cycle for you hun  

Afm, decided not to bother with the trigger as my clinic weren't very positive and I ovulate fine on my own so decided to take this month off and have some normality. 
Don't get me wrong, it was super hard but didnt want to raise my hopes for it to come crashing down. 
Dh is happy as well saying it would be nice to have sex without an agenda as it kills the romance after a while 
Need to come up with a plan for next cycle, dont want another wasted cycle. xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi mrstb, welcome to thread. My reaction was the opposite to you, my follicle went super crazy and went over ripe at 26mm only on cd8!
My research suggests my ovaries are not quiet at the time of stims and therefor the one dominant follicle gets greedy and takes all the meds for itself not allowing anymore to grow. Problem is I can't tell my clinic as they will probably refuse to treat me if they find out i increased my meds without telling them! But 7 yrs of bfn's and 2 chemicals later you feel desperate to try anything  
Trying to research as much as possible for next cycle.


----------



## MrsA85

A little yeah....but I am better than yesterday lol. It's hubby's birthday today too so had to cheer up a bit as it's not fair lol, we've just had a lovely Indian takeaway  it won't be long til your back in the 2ww Freya hey!! Will be thinking of you xx

Hi lambie aww that sounds like you've made the right decision and like you say enjoy some normality it really does get like a chore doesn't it and it shouldn't be like that at all it takes over your life ttc really does  I can't believe your clinic weren't very positive though, were they honest though? Or did you have to make that decision yourself? I hope your ok though? I was going to test Monday but I've spoke to the hospital who said it could take 7 days which would take me to Monday so may test Tuesday eeek! Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsa85, glad your feeling bettter   tuesday! Thats only 1 day away! I have a really good feeling about you, my gut says it's a bfp for you hun  
My clinic left it up to me, they said iui would be a waste as the max the follicle should be on injectables is 24mm and 26 is considered too mature which means the sperm would have a hard time  penatrating the egg. They also said its not impossible but the nurse I regularly see said she doesn't want me to waste money as she knows I'm on a budget so she wanted me to have the best possible chance  
So she suggested if I want to take the trigger or not nd try it the old fashioned way at home. If i'm honest I feel a bit fed up now after years and years of ttc and I wonder if I have let it take over my life 
Thing is I want a baby so bad that I'm not sure if i'l ever be able to say enough 
Anyway, enough of me being a negative Nancy! I want to be positive for you and I sincerely hope you get that bfp hun, you and all of us here on ff deserve it


----------



## MrsA85

Aw thankyou I really hope so....me an hubby have such a string of bad luck for the last 4 years I hope this is our break we will see hey!! 
Ahh that sounds like they were being honest though and wanted what's best for you knowing you was on a budget too which is nice and not just brushing you off as it's not the cheapest is it it's so dear, I hope you feel better now and a bit more relaxed.....and you never know you may even get your own Xmas BFP naturally....now that would be amazing news wouldn't it!! Will have my fingers crossed for you   
It really is true you let it take over your life I know I certainly have you live your life in 2 week blocks.....period to ovulation an then 2ww.....just mad isn't it!! 
We all really do deserve it so let's hope we enter 2015 with some good news hey.....for us all   Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Ah hey lambie!  Glad to hear from you.  Sounds like a good decision for you.  Au natural is good too, give yourself a hormone vacation.  Fx for a natural Xmas bfp.  The intentional sex sucks.  We have a hard time w it, a really hard time...part of the reason I'm glad for iui honestly.  Tmi.

MrsA fx for you!!!  Just a few more hours!  I know last cycle, I found myself actually wanting to delay testing to hold onto the hope.  Then old AF made it impossible.  I hope hope hope hope hope it's your month!!!!

Jojo, how are you love?

MrsT, hope you're feeling great!  

Afm, I took the first Clomid about 7 hours ago and I swear I'm already feeling hormonal.  Had a moment of rage when trying to get the lights on the Xmas tree they way I wanted.  . Eek.


----------



## Lambie36

Hehehe, I had to laugh as I imagined you giving the xmas light what for!  
I was the same when I was on clomid, dh used to say that clomid should come with a warning label for the partners of those taking it!    
This evening dh and I had the best spontaneous sex ever! Sorry for tmi  
Funnily enough, not once dud it cross our minds that I'm ovulating etc, it was just for pure pleasure!  
Anyway....... When are you back for a scan? 
Clomid apparantly accumulates in your system each month you take it so hopefully you'll have more than 1 growing in there. I found using a hot water bottle helps grow the follicle/s better, something I avoid doing as my follicle/s grow too fast.


----------



## FreyaRun

Excellent excellent!!  Whoop whoop .  Glad to hear it for sponteneity!!  
That's good to know about the Clomid accumulation, thanks.  And the hot water bottle coz it's stinking cold here now.  I've been freezing all day.  12F out right now!  
I went from rage at lights to crying when carolers came by!  We live in the middle of nowhere and our neighbors stopped by and sang carols.  It was so lovely, I could barely keep it together until they left and then had to have a proper sentimental cry.   .  Think I'm gonna put post its around "it's just the clomid"


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....

Aww Freya bless you, that made me giggle though it really does do crazy things to your hormones hey!! I hope you sorted your lights though   that's so lovely you get the carollers we get nothing where I live!! Do you still have the snow too? Xx

Aw yay lambie......spontaneous is always the best an lets hope this is what works fir you this time around   Xx

Well I did a test this morning (again) but this time on a tesco one rather than them 10miu cheap internet ones and actually got a line.......well a second one it's very faint but it's defo there but I'm still really worried that it could be the pregnyl, the nurses said 7 days but online I've read that you lose a 1000 units a day of the pregnyl and I had 5000 at 11.30pm last Sunday.......what do you think? Or do you think them last 12 hrs will really make a difference to take me to the 7 days......   xxx


----------



## Lambie36

MrsA, i very much doubt it's the pregnyl after 7 days if it was just 5000iu! 
I'm 99.9% sure it's a genuine      
I Would call the clinic first thing tomorrow to confirm though. I am soo very happy for you sweety  
You absolutely have to let us know tomorrow!
How do you feel? What about any symptoms? 
All I can say is a massive congrats to you and your dh.
This gives the rest if us a lot of hope xx

freya, do you still have snow? It's nice to have snow during xmas isn't it. We just have a lot of windy weather right now and it's bloody freezing!
I Have a lot of family coming round this evening so better get cracking with the cooking! xx


----------



## MrsA85

Eeeeek do you really think so?! I'm so scared to get excited as we have constant bad luck usually, part of me wants to burst but then the other half of me is thinking no be realistic....and I've no symptoms whatsoever at all apart from a few strange sensations in my tummy although the nasty cold I got rid of last week started again yesterday if that's anything related? 
Eeek thankyou I think I just feel a bit airy fairy an whether to believe it can you add a pic on here? Il add the test pic if we can....? 
I just hope the test in the morning says the same or il be devastated lol xx

Ahh that sounds fab I hope you have a lovely evening with your family and hope your feeling ok too  xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Definitely mrsA! I know what you mean about being scared to believe it. You tested a few days ago didn't you? I think you said the line was faint? If thats the case then you wouldn't still be getting a faint now. Are clinic doing a blood test?  
I'd be very surprised if the line was due to the pregnyl. I'm Super excited for you!
The fluey symptoms could be related hun as your immune system tends to be down during pregnancy. And I can very much relate to the bad luck trend as i've had it for 7 years in a row!  I am lucky that I have a 12 going on 13yr ds  
If you have had a run of bad luck then it has to end someday right? I mean nothing lasts forever so bad luck can't either  
This is your happy time so enjoy it woman! How's your dh feeling?
Now, get yourself an early night and get your dh to luck after you as your carrying a very precious cargo 
Better get back to my cooking before the family get here or they won't be pleased ( they are really into food!) xx


----------



## MrsA85

Yeah the one I done on weds night was darkish on the internet cheapie, Thursday morning seemed fainter, Thursday night was pretty much the same Friday morning was lighter but still there but Friday night I could barely see it but then Saturday morning I done another it was darker I'd say probably the same colour as weds night an same Saturday night was still there then this morning I done the tesco one which I'm to believe is 25miu and not 10miu like them cheap ones ahhhh I just don't know maybe il believe it more tomorrow morning which is my otd  
DH text me earlier when he was in work saying I can't stop thinking about that line this morning....bless him I just said me neither   
Ahh really? I bet he'd love a little brother or sister wouldn't he? Does he know your going through treatment?  
It really does have to end somewhere so lets our this is the break hey and I hope you get yours this time too you deserve it   
I'm off to my mums for tea tonight so going to get fed then come home and do exactly that   eeeek so scared an excited!!
Enjoy your night with your family hun xxxx


----------



## FreyaRun

MrsA!! So you have a line that got fainter and is now darker??  Is that right??  They don't get darker at this point unless it's real!!  If it s getting darker (and is the same brand, lot #, etc,) then its real!!    . Omg can you believe it?  Your otd is tomorrow yes?  OMG you're gonna test and I'm gonna be asleep.  Good luck!!!  

Lambie, how are you feeling?  Cooking well? 
My fam is here at its great!  Though I had to slip off for a moment to check in with you girls.  Xoxo!!  

JOJO...if you're checking in here at all, I'm thinking about you with love, sweet girl!  Xoxo


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou Freya I have just done the same brand as yesterday morning a tesco own one and still have a second line.......it's still quite faint but I'd say same as yesterday morning but they say your hcg doubles every 48hrs don't they or have I got that wrong?! Ahhhhh is this real then?! Do I have my BFP?!? I do have cramps too is this normal?! It better not be AF on its way I'm gonna buy couple more tests today whilst I'm out shopping with my friend I'm off to sunny Yorkshire for the day  
I hope you have had a fab time with your family Freya an bless you for checking in on us  
Lambie I hope you had a fab time with your family too   Xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hiya everyone, 

mrsa are you testing again today  i soo hope its a bfp . 

how is everyone else doing

rang the clinic today just have to wait for my next appointment now which might be after the new year.  not had a proper cry yet as had everyone around me. my brother is having my dd tonight so i can meet some friends and relax to take my mind of why a perfect cycle didn't work   thinking ivf might the next step and i dread it as its so much money and don't no how im not going to send my self insane every months saving for it   sorry to rant on. xxx


----------



## Lambie36

MrsA, knew it was real! I bet it hasn't sinked in yet. A massive congrats 2 u and your dh    

This has to be the best xmas present ever, right!
Don't worry about the cramping, it's perfectly normal. I had severe cramping with ds and was convinced af was on it's way and took painkillers etc.
Have you rang your clinic? 
Have you booked your first scan?
You must be on cloud 9 right now!
Awww, sweety all of here are so happy for you.
Now, don't leave this board will you, we'l miss you too much!
You have such a supportive friend and it won't be the same without you.
Here's a massive group hug from all of us

                                   

Jade, I know exactly how you feel hunny, I ask the same question myself each time a perfect cycle doesn't work. Last 2 cycles were so rubbish I knew it wasn't going to work but the disappointment after seeing a bfn wasn't any easier 
I Like to jump in after a negative cycle but waiting for af after a cancelled cycle is so hard as it feels like your waiting forever.
I'm starting in january as well unless a I get a miraculous natural bfp!
I have been considering Ivf in Czech Republic as it's much cheaper there but want to try an iui first with them as I'm not quite ready for ivf and money is a massive issue for me right now.
I'm glad your going out tonight to take your mind off things, have a good time hun xx

Freya, how are hun? when are you due for a scan?

Afm, had a blast with the family till 3am! I'm absolutely shattered!
Gonna try to have a quiet night tonight xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi my lovelies.....wow what a day....just got home now I did try to reply earlier on my phone but thought id wait til I got home!!

Aww Jade I don't blame you hun you go out and have a nice time with your friends and have a good time and have a good cry....your friends will make you feel better I know my friends certainly do. You can rant all you want to us that's what we are here for. Sorry your appointment is so far away well it may seem it but I hope it flys by for you least you have xmas to focus on with your family   Ivf is so expensive it really is unfair maybe you could look into egg share....then you get the ivf for free (you would have to look into your local clinics if they do it may reduce the cost a fair amount for you. Would you do iui again? Sending you a big hug   xxx

Thankyou so much Lambie that's so nice to say you all have been amazing support to me too and couldn't of got through these last few months without you all really couldn't an cant thankyou enough.....I wont be going anywhere don't worry so you wont get rid of me that easily  I want to see how you all get on an still give you the support you have all gave me    Sounds like you had a fab night with your family.....wow 3am I was up at 6am haha!! Glad you had a good night and hope your relaxing tonight  xxx

Well I did ring the hospital this morning although I felt like I shouldn't of done as I felt bit disappointed with my test this morning it was still quite faint fainter than yesterdays, but after holding my wee in for almost 5-6 hours I bought a different brand test an tested in the shopping centre where I was at today....and got another positive yayyyy I think I may now be accepting I'm pregnant.....eeeeeek I just need to pray now that it sticks. I'm also booked in for a scan on the 12th Jan too 

Thanks again ladies xxxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh the insomnia! It's almost 3am and I've slept about 30 minutes max. . Clomid!

MrsaA!! yayayaya! . So excited for you lady!!! Omgosh!! Thanks for setting the trend for us . So so happy for you! Xoxoxo

Lambie, sounds like you're living good . Spontaneous sex and 3am party nights  sounds great!! We still have a ton of snow...few feet in my field but it's supposed to rain for Christmas  so it may disappear. Sigh.

My scan is this Saturday morning...my bellys feeling full so I'm hoping the clomid is being more productive. I've got a hot water bottle on my tummy right now...keep those potential babies warm and snug. Xoxo friends! I'm off to not sleep!


----------



## MrsA85

Thanks hun it's even stronger this morning as I've tested again (I'm not a crazy tester honest   ) haha!! I've been awake since 6am was too excited!! 

Oh no insomnia is a bugger, I don't envy you at all.....I hope you can get some shut eye.....let's hope the clomid is working it's magic an producing nice big follicles or they'll be trouble!!!! Really do have everything crossed for you this time around    

I hope your snow sticks, reckon we'll just have wind an rain boooooo  lol night night xxx


----------



## MrsTb

Congratulation MrsA85, really pleased for you.


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou MrsTb..... hope your getting on ok? Xx


----------



## MrsTb

Thank you MrsA85, I'm doing ok, 
Been given progesterone this cycle as I'm likely to have reduced levels at my age.  My pessaries are three times a day which seem to be taking over my life.  I'm just waiting and praying for the best.  We want a baby so much and already spending much as we are self funding.  35 is too old in Hampshire.


----------



## jamies princess

Not really posted much since bfn but thought I'd check in. Only on my phone so it's a bit tricky! 

Mrs A so pleased for you, what a lovely Christmas wish come true!

Mrs t I'm in Hampshire too... I thought the cut off age was 38? 

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi everyone...

Jamie, thanks for checking in.  What's your next step?  Xoxo

MrsA...sinking in yet??  

MrsT...when's your test date?  You e probably already said...sorry I can't remember.

Lambie...how are you?  Having more fun I hope 

AFM, feeling bloated and nauseas and tired.  Today was last clomid day.  Feeling pelvic weirdness too so I hope it's lots of happy follicles.  Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Sorry not been on much.
Massive Congrats mrsa hope you have a lovley xmas. Xx

Have a great Xmas every one
Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies only a quick one.....I'm on my phone an not really feeling the best but just to let you know I've started bleeding an this afternoon it's pretty heavy now an the pain is awful so I think it's gone/going, heartbroken is an understatement im back at the hospital on Boxing Day for more bloods and to see if my hormones are rising or its a failing pregnancy which I'm not holding any hope for as it's too heavy to be nothing....all my pain is down my left side though on the blood form it said HCG (ectopic) was in brackets! Wil let you know how it goes. 

Really do wish you lovely ladies the best Christmas with your families an other halves   Xxx


----------



## MrsTb

Sorry to hear that Mrs A, I will be thinking of you. 
Jamie Princess; it's 35, one must have started cycling by 35 in southampton . Please let me know if you know otherwise. Many thanks


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh mrsA, I'm so so so sorry love!  My hearts breaking for you sweets. I hope that it's okay, not ectopic, I mean of course it's never okay but ectopic is scary.  Huge hugs and tears with you.  Xoxo    Thinking of you


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou ladies I just feel numb an broken......don't know how il get through today   
Merry Christmas to you all   Xxx


----------



## jamies princess

Mrs A keep holding on to that hope. You may yet get your miracle at Christmas. I've seen on other forums people having bleeds and it still being ok.  Thinking of you, sending you big squishy hugs x


----------



## FreyaRun

Mrsa so sorry love. Are you still bleeding?  I'm thinking about you lots.  Xoxo


----------



## MrsA85

I think I've lost all hope girls it's not stopped an the pain is awful, I tried to put it to the back of my mind but it's a constant reminder of the pain  im back at the hospital in the morning but tbh I know what they'll say when they ring me back with the result it's too heavy   I had a good cry an chat with my aunties though so they knew why I was sad. 
Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas day with your loved ones......Thankyou for your lovely words an hugs much appreciated it's nice to chat to people that can understand your hurt an pain    Xxx


----------



## mrsww

Mrs, so sorry to hear what your're  going through.  I hope you put yourself first and be gentle with yourself.

I just wanted to say a Merry Christmas (a day late but I made a promise no fertility stuff yesterday) and a Happy New Year (going to Iceland tomorrow for New Years) and I hope that 2015 makes all your hopes and dreams come true.  My wife and I are definetely moving onto IVF, have the prescription just need to get best price for it but consultant has me on maximum medications, need to buy sperm mid January and looks like start will be beginning of February. I'm extremely scared not only of the process but how expensive it is. We have decided to just try one cycle at our UK clinic which will be £8000! They do have a three cycle package but when we did the number crunching it will only save £1500 so in the grand scheme of things not much. We decided if the February cycle is negative and no frosties we will look abroad.  Anyways fingers crossed the baby dust is for us all in 2015.


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry going awol everyone but it's been a mad few days!

MrsA, I don't have any words to describe how sorry I am hunny  
Have you been back at the hospital? 
I'm really hoping and praying little bean is ok     
Look after yourself hun xx

Freya, hope your well sweety, you have your scan tomorrow don't you? Hope your growing 2-3 good follies. xx

Mrsww, Iceland, wow! Never been there nor do I know anyone who's been. Hope you have a fabulous time  

Hi to Jamies princess, mrstb and jade   hope your well.

Will keep checking back for any updates on mrsA xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello ladies and merry Christmas!

MrsA, thinking about you.  Big hug!!

MrsW, Iceland is so amazing...what a great place to spend nye!!  Keep us posted if you can about your Ivf.  Fingers crossed for you!!

Lambie, Jamie, jade, mrsT, everyone, hope you had a great holiday!!

aFM, my scan is tomorrow.  It kinda snuck up on me over the past few days w holidays and all.  I just remembered about an hour ago and have been feeling weepy ever since .  Gosh I hope everything's okay.  It's just been so darned nice forgetting and not 'doing' anything pr having any fake symptoms or anything.  Feel like the roller coaster is about to start.  It'll be worth it if there's any way to hold a sweet babe.  Xoxo to all you!


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on.....

The hospital rang me yesterday and it's gone it's gone back to negative now   I kinda expected it anyway the pain an the bleeding was too much to be nothing to worry about...sometimes you just know don't you. Thanks for all your kind words an support though ladies it's much appreciated. I have rang the fertility hospital back this morning and they have said if I want to I can ring on my next bleed and to try again, will see. 

Aw wow mrsww that's amazing.....I'd love to go to Iceland one of my dream places an to see the northern lights, I really do hope you both have the best time there and enjoy yourselves  that's great you have your prescription ready to go now on your ivf journey it really is so expensive but will be worth it when you get your little miracle in your arms I really do wish you the best of luck and let's hope 2015 is a special one for us all  xx

Hi lambie no it's gone now I'm devastated thanks for thinking of me....I hope your well and had a brill Xmas? Any plans for new year? Xx

Hi Freya I hope your scan goes well today (as I'm guessing your still well away with your sleep right now)  let's hope you have some good size follies in there? Let us know how you get on hun. Hope you've had a great Xmas too xx

Hi jade, mrst, Jamie and any other lovely ladies incase I've missed someone hope you've all had a fab Xmas too xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  Had my scan.  Two follicles!  One 17, one 20.  . I'm stunning tomorrow then iui on Tuesday morning.  Really hoping to stay calm and sane!! 

MrsA, xoxo.  Will you do the next cycle?


----------



## Lambie36

Oh mrsA, I'm so sorry hun, it isn't fair hunny  
You look after yourself and take it easy. If you need to chat ir just vent, we're all here for you xx

Freya, yay for the follies! Thats fab news, let us know how you get on xx

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well xx

Afm, having a lot of cramping, think the witch is on her way. 
Need to decide on wether I want to do an agonist or antagonist protocol.
I'm So confused as to what to do  
I respond better when using suprecur along with stims but it doesn't feel very "natural" but without it I feel like it's more natural and I have a lot of cm too. Some clinics only do iui with suprecor and some don't  
My clinic like to do iui only with stims and trigger shot but because my ovaries are not quiet on cd2/3/4 even with higher doses I only produced 1 follicle, so now I have to decide what to do and I'm stumped. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MrsA85

Yay that's fab news Freya bet your really pleased!! Eeek so it's only couple days away yay!! Will keep everything crossed for you hun  xx

Thanks lambie your all so lovely  xx oh no I really don't know what to suggest as like you say there is pros an cons between them both    so will your clinic not do natural then? I hear a lot of good stories from natural iui which I'm tempted to do. Or Could they not try a different stimm to give you like menopur? Just on 75 of that alone I produced 7 larger follicles. Thing is you don't wanna pay all that money to only produce the one that you'd do naturally.......such a pickle isn't it? I'm sorry I can't be of any more help I'm pretty much clueless other to what I done my last 2 cycles  what's your hubby said? Xx

Afm I'm not sure I probably will do but I'm really tempted to go natural instead but I'm not sure my clinic are huge fan of it I do feel rather alienated if I'm honest about the stimms an trigger maybe that will change in time....I don't know   xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

HI  everyone, sorry been a mess..... so sorry mrsA do you no you nest steps steps....

sorry but its a rant..... i don't no what to do or feel ivf is the next steps and i feel completely numb , the strength that some women have going through ivf after ivf WOW i put my hat of to them strong will power n them....

Freya congats on the follicles i   so much set the trend and give us all BFPS 
to all the ladies that have had bfns how have you handled it with your oh i don't have a clue don't no what to say money is too tight to go through ivf don't no how we will be able to afford it... why do some women just have to open their legs and fall pregnant and fall i want to scream at them and say how and why .....


so sorry to rant    but how was all your xmas xxxx


----------



## jamies princess

Jade I think we have all felt like that at times. That is the thing that really gets to me, why...? I'll never understand why some people fall pregnant and some don't,  why there are so many babies born to those who don't seem to want them. We've all seen parents shout at their babies in the supermarket,  and just stood there thinking that I would have loved that baby. I know I'm rambling,  but what I'm trying to say is that feeling like this is normal.  Yes really!! We are going through such a stressful journey that really takes it out of you. I find it so hard to deal with as it's out of my control. And wanting something so badly that I can't just go and get is very hard to accept. 

I have been coping by trying to focus on the good things in my life. Strangely enough, my bfn has made me love and appreciate my oh more! I've been busy with Xmas but I've been spending my spare time doing the things that I love such as baking, spending quality time with oh such as going out for lunch or cinema or taking the dog for a walk in the countryside while holding oh's hand. I know oh finds this hard as he blames himself,  but it's good to talk about it from time to time. 

Just yesterday we were walking the dog in the countryside and a bird that looked like a stork flew over our heads!! I think it was a heron but was a magical moment.  I thought of all you guys and prayed for some positive news. We had a cuddle and a bit of a moment. ..While the dog was rolling in some mud -joy!! 

Sorry for the really long post, hope you are all well. Hoping we all get our miracles in 2015  xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello all!  I adore you ladies!  Every time I think I'm crazy or alone or whatever, one of you says just the right thing...(not that you're crazy or alone or whatever    ).

Lambie (and mrsA), I wish I knew more to help you!  It seems to me like you need to try a different med or a variation in dosing or something because you haven't responded the way expected, but you obviously aren't the only one who has cycles like that!  Have you talked through it with your clinic?  I saw you posted another thread, I hope someone can jump on w more info.  In terms of natural vs stim IUI, I don't see why the clinics would care one way or the other, I mean you're paying them right?  Lambie, fingers crossed no AF!

Jade, I totally get it.  I'm in health care and had to tell a woman 2 weeks ago on depo shots that she's preg and she has a 6 month old and is an addict.  WT??  I mean, seriously?  On birth control with a baby and she gets preggers whereas I can plan and stim and go to a flipping clinic and nothing.  And the IVF is so scary and so expensive.  My insurance (in the US) doesn't cover anything except the clomid so we'll have to take a loan out to pay for it if we go that route.  It's amazing what some women have been through, it's hard not to try to guess our own roads when you read some stories.  I try to balance the 'she sneezed and got pregnant' stories with the 7 Ivf stories, and know that most most women fall in the middle.  I hope you're in the 'this month' club!  The good thing about Ivf is its like 40-50% BFPs, I think?  

Jamie, what a beautiful post , thank you!  

AFM, triggered this evening, so expecting the crazy train to start tomorrow.  IUI Tuesday morning, which puts me at OTD January 13-14.  I'm hoping these stupid clomid night sweats calm down soon.  One question I had...I felt like I ovulated this morning but they told me to trigger tonight, so how do they know if I already O'd on my own??  I forgot to do OPT this month, so I don't have that information.  

Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## June12

Hi everyone, I've been reading your posts but not really posted myself (other than to introduce myself) as during my last 2 cycles of ivf I got a bit obsessed with Ff. So I had IUI after not responding well to treatment & only had 1 mature follicle and today is OTD. I've poas this morning & the negative line is bold but there is a clear fainter line in the positive window. I've never had this before. It was only a cheap test so trying not to get my hopes up. Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi June!!  There's only one way to get a positive line...from HCG!  Especially if today is your otd, I think you're pregnant lady!!!  It's not unusual for it to be faint this early!    . Yayayaya!!  How are you feeling?


----------



## Lambie36

Hi to everyone, hope your all well  

June, sounds very promising indeed! Have you rang your clinic?  A faint line is still considered a positive hun, have tried testing with a first response ir clearblue?

afm, still in a dilemma! It's doing my head in, wish my clinic made my mind up for me instead of giving me a say  
Don't want to waste my last go before I change clinic to Czech Republic. 

Sorry for moaning, just feel a bit lost  
Freya, make sure you come back tomorrow and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## June12

Just heard from the clinic its a BFP! I can't believe it...I feel as though I'm dreaming


----------



## Lambie36

June thats wonderfull news! Congrats!
You must be over the moon. What protocol were you on if you don't mind me asking?
What dosage and how you responded etc, i'm trying to research as much as possible before my next cycle and af is due in a few days, so don't have long to go unless a miracle happens amd i have concieved naturally! 
Doubt that will happen as it hasn't for nearly 10yrs!
Anyway, look after yourself


----------



## June12

Thanks Lambie. I'm not as well knowledged as some on here, my clinic has the same protocol for everyone. Buserlin for down reg then menopur (3 ampules) I had responded well (considering my age) to the treatment and had 2 rounds of IVF. However this time I was slow to respond & had only 1 mature follicle them I was told I was to have IUI. 

It's a miracle....we've been trying for about 7 years. 

Wishing you all the very best xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Congrats June!!  Yayayaya!  

Lambie, hope you're getting some answers, resolution.  Though really, I just hope you're pregnanct .  

I had horrible insomnia, terrible vivid dreams, crazy night sweats last night.  Hoping for a better night tonight.  Iui tomorrow .


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry had a busy few days and not had chance to reply  

Jade I hope your ok hunny sorry your feeling like this, it's so cruel and we all know exactly how you feel it's unfair that women an just sneeze an they're pregnant  and as for the cost of it it's just wrong, it's a huge amount of money to just find an pay up, sometimes ivf can cost up to 8k who has that lay around?! Well I know I certainly don't. Have you spoke to family see if they can help in any way at all? Hope your ok   Xx

Aww Jamie what a lovely post....it is very true an the last few days I've felt the same with having this chemical it's brought us closer together I'm still torn inside but I'm sure that will get better in time xx

Freya how are you doing my lovely.....I see you've triggered now an having your iui today.....I wish you the best of luck and let's hope this is your round for you i have everything crossed for you, let us know how you get on hun......xx

Hey lambie.....how are you? Have you decided on what your going to do? Hope your not too stressed out  let's hope your AF stays away anyway an you've conceived naturally   Xx

Hi June.....wow that's amazing news huge congrats to you, you must be over the moon fab news. Now make sure you take it easy  xx

Afm I'm doing ok feeling a lot better in myself still really sad but sure that will ease....hoping to speak to hospital in next day or 2 to see next plan  

What's everyone's plan for new year? Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hey mrsA, glad your feeling better  
So does this mean your going to start tx soon?

Freya, hope your insem went well, thinking of you  

Afm, I think I will go with using the suprecur, still feel confused about it tho, I didn't really get the answers I was looking for  
Oh well, just have to go with the flo I guess.

Hope everone else us doing well xx


----------



## MrsTb

Hello ladies, 
Been a bit busy with the three times daily progesterone pessaries and daily high dose steroids which has played havoc with my mood, weight , skin in last 10 days !
I tested 10dpo today and it was a BFN. 
I used one of those early test kits 10iu .  Trying to be so detached from it all. Don't know if I have tested too early and should keep hoping or just move on and think of the next stage....


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello everyone!

MrsT, sounds early to test to me.  At 14 days post-ovulation for me, I've gotten super super light lines in the past when I've gotten pregnant.  I'd hold out hope and wait (if humanly possible )! 

Lambie, I hope you can feel good about your decision.  fingers crossed for you!  

MrsA, so glad you're feeling better!  I still feel sad about my mc's.  I'm surprised how much so at times.  But, it does get easier.  Xoxoxo 

Everyone else, hope you're all doing really great!

AFM, IUI this morning.  I think it went well.  It was more calm this time cause I went alone (oh couldn't get off work and was freaking out and not helpful last time anyway) and they weren't playing god awful Xmas music!  But I had a bunch of dc after I left so I'm scared everything fell out, even though I know that's what a lot of people think.    I mean, how do I know she put it IN the uterus and didn't miss or something?  (Recognizing this as first freak out...calming down. )


----------



## MrsA85

Hi lambie I'll start on next AF....hopefully if they accept me and they have a matching donor too as I don't think I can use the same one again  was expecting a call today but they never rang me  
Oh no how come you didn't get the answers you were looking for? You shouldn't go into it if your unsure hun? You want to make sure you maximise your chances as should your clinic too when your paying them as much as you are? Very unfair on you if they're not helping you  xx

Hi mrstb.....I would say too early too I tested positive from 12dpo but was quite faint....the tests I found the best were tesco, superdrug an first response I got positives on all of them.....really do have everything crossed for you in a couple days time....keep us posted won't you xx

Hi Freya so glad your iui went well an no Xmas music was played hehe....as for thinking it would of fell out it won't I asked whilst in there an the nurses said it goes too far up into your uterus.....I had dc too an even bled an mine worked.....just a shame it was short lived so please try not to worry just relax now     

Hope everyone else is doing ok too xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Just wanted to wish you girls a happy new year! May 2015 bring us all a bfp! xx


----------



## MrsA85

Happy new year lambie and all you lovely ladies......let's hope we get out little miracles in 2015      Xxx


----------



## MrsTb

Happy new year to you all, may 2015 bring our little miracles , thank you for all your amazing support


----------



## FreyaRun

Happy new year friends!!!  Hope it's an incredible year for each of you!!  Xoxo


----------



## MrsA85

How are we doing ladies? I hope you all had a fab xmas and new year? Hope your all keeping well    Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hiya mrsa. I got my next appointment at the clinic on the 12th. Can find out what the next step is. How are you doing?? Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello ladies!  Always kind of weird feeling after the hubbub of the holidays.  I've been thinking about you...hope you're all doing well! 

Jade...what are you thinking will be next?  How are you feeling sweetie?  
MrsA, have you heard from your clinic?  
MrsT, have you tested again?  Fingers crossed for you!!!
Lambie, when do you start your new cycle?
June. Hope you're feeling great!!
Everyone I've missed...sorry am on my phone and can't go back .  Xoxo

AFM. Went out of town for a few days which was a nice distraction with good friends.  Starting to symptom spot but I think I'm keeping it under control.  Feeling hopeful!!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hiya Freya.  Not been on for a while taken some time out. Ermm I hoping that another iui as I can't afford ivf at the moment. I'm feeling a lot better now was very angry at first. 

How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle I'm not up to date with where everyone is. Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hey jade, glad you're back .  The anger is a part of it I guess, sorry love.  I'm glad you're feeling better!  

I'm in the early 2ww after clomid, iui.  Testing jan 14.  Early enough to not be going crazy  ...yet....  Thanks for asking!  Xoxo


----------



## June12

Hi, 

Hope you're all well. I'm ok, still pinching myself. Me and my other half have barely spoken about the BFP, no baby names ect. I think we just want to get the 1st scan over with then maybe we will start to relax....or maybe not.

Love to you all, hope this is your year xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi jade I'm glad your not feeling angry anymore an have decided on the next step of iui....it defo is part of it I think glad your feeling better though tememeber to keep positive an let's hope this time around is your time hun    Xx

Hi Freya glad your doing ok hope your not sending yourself stir crazy symptom spotting....all you can so is just relax an take it easy that's what I done especially in the second week more so cause I got flu lol. Hope you had a nice time out of town with your friends  won't be long til your otd.....xx

Hi June.....eeek it's so exciting just tememeber to take it easy, when is your scan? So you get a 7 week one? So pleased for you xx

Afm I'm doing ok thankyou wasn't great around new year but I'm feeling a lot more positive now still waiting for the hospital to ring me back though as to our next step is....dreading going back to work this Monday though after the Christmas holidays......when is everyone else back? Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Yeah, I have to go back Monday too.  Actually, I only took New Years day and Christmas day and day after off.  I don't get many vacation days and want to save them for a 'real' vacation....like the beach


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh I like your style Freya....much more sensible idea I'd give my right arm for a beach holiday right now......I can't choose my holidays though mine are set as I work in a school  lol! Do you have a beach holiday planned this year? Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi everyone, just a quick post from me as I'm feeling dreadful! I've had the dreaded flu for a few days now, and feeling very dizzy.

Hope you all had a wonderful new year.
I started spotting a couple of days ago but no full flow which is so annoying as I wanted to start tx. But with this flu and me being stuck in bed is not the greatest time to start tx. Agggghhhh, so frustrated right now!

Anyway, will catch up with you all and hopefully do personals once I'm feeling a little better.  
Take care my lovelies


----------



## MrsA85

Hi lambie....sorry to hear your poorly  I hope you get better very soon make sure you keep rested and take care, let's hope the spotting isn't your AF just yet or it holds out til your feeling a little better to start treatment   

Sending you big hugs    xxx

Hope everyone else is ok too xx


----------



## MrsTb

Thanks Freya for asking, I am on full flow, the most painful AF in a very long time. I hear the pessaries do that.  
June I'm pleased for you, your journey has inspired me to keep hoping.
Lambie, get yourself rested my dear
MrsA, glad you feel better.
We will all get that BFP that sticks soon .
I am taking a 2 month break from fertility stuff then will start IVF, it's all quite stressful, we had plans to  go live abroad for  2 year after we have kids but it's 18 months since we have been trying and no longer getting younger. 

My IUI journey has ended here, all the best girls.... I will pop up to say hello now and again. Xx


----------



## NikkiG

Well I went for my scan today after 8 days of the Buserilin & Gonal F, limited stimulation apparently so, because of my age, they have doubled Gonal F to 150 units & rescanning on Friday (fingers crossed)
Has anyone else had this experience?
Thanks


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!

Lambie so sorry   what a bummer!  I hope you can maybe a little enjoy lazing in bed with some good movies.  I hope you get to feeling better very very soon!  And no AF!!

MrsA...yep!  Beach vaca but not until June, so that's a long long way off.  Sigh.  You?

Nikki...I haven't sorry!  Do you have any follies developing?  Fingers crossed for you!!

MrsT...we'll miss you and wish you the best of luck with your next steps!!!  Let us know when you get your bfp!!!  Xoxo

Me...just awaitin'.  No symptoms, no nothing.  Which I guess is neither good nor bad.    xoxo


----------



## NikkiG

Thanks Freya
Apparently 1 follie but we shall see, already starting to feel bloated lo!

Hope your wait comes with good news xx 

Lambie - hope feeling better soon


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies.....

Mrstb I'm sorry to hear AF got you  really want to wish you all the luck in the workd with your ivf journey, please make sure you come back and say hello and let us know how you're getting on won't you  take care and best of luck    Xx

Hi Nikki I've never had that I'm sorry 75 units sent me follicle crazy and I ended up with 7 large ones so this time around I had 37.5 and had one nice big one. I hope the double dose has done the trick......glad to hear you have one.....it's all you need  hope your feeling ok? goodluck hun xx

Freya how are you my lovely? How are you feeling? I hope the 2ww is treating you kindly an not sending you crazy? I won't be going anywhere I don't think.....apart from going to Marbella for my best friends hen do but it's only 2 days...where are you off to in June? Xx

Lambie how are you doing hunny? Hope your doing ok an are stating to feel better? Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  Another day down...I realized I'm thinking of the next few cycles...when to switch meds, when to think about IvF, etc instead of wondering if this cycle worked.  it's curious because this 2ww has been pretty low key, not going too crazy, feel pretty normal, so maybe I'm just assuming it hasn't worked?  I do find myself holding my belly and sending love to my follicles even if they're just ever eggs. 

Mrsa...what the heck is a hen do??  I love the sayings you UK ladies use sometimes, but I have no idea what the heck that is.  Typo?  Bachelorette party?  I especially love 'knickers' .  

Nikki...hope that's The Follie!  

Xoxo


----------



## jadeX0X0

Just quick question. On lunch break is it possible to ovulate 8 days before af is due?? Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Freya I felt exactly the same....felt nothing apart from getting the flu felt nothing in my tummy though so I'd say good thing   Let's hope so hey!! It's going pretty quick now isn't it....! Haha yes it's a bachelorette party.....my best friend gets married in summer  xx

Hi jade.....hmm that's a tough one I'd say you probably could but that would make a super short leutal phase....unless your just ovulating later in general could that be possible? Sorry I'm not much more help....hope your doing ok though? Xx

I'm back at the hospital in the morning for another blood test....something to do with my antibodies need re testing   xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Jade, it is,but like mrsA said, your have a short luteal phase which makes conception hard.  I think it can be treated w progesterone to give you more time before AF starts.  Hope that helps?

I'm sick...not bad but it's been 3 weeks and now it's worse and I want to take antibiotics.  They're safe in pregnancy ones but I'm afraid they'll interrupt something...so I don't m ow whether to take them or wait a week to see if AF shows up.  ??


----------



## Lambie36

Hi girls, I'm finally starting to feel a little better thank goodness. 
Af has started and I've got my scan booked so all I have to do is wait.
Can't help thinking that the scan won't be straightforward, theres going to be one problem or another like every other time  
Uuggghhh! I'm so paranoid these days. I guess after so many years of tx and heartache and not to mention money, I feel like I'm under pressure to have this finally work. I'm not ready to give up but financialy it's not possible to keep at this non stop.

Anyway, enough of me moaning, 

Freya, have you any symptoms at all? I Suppose it's way too early to have any symptoms though. Hope your well sweety  

MrsA, is there a particular reason why they are checking your antibodies? Hope there's nothing wrong. Let us know how you get on hun  

Jade, I agree with what the others have said, sounds like a short luteal phase to me as well. They usually give progesterone support for that. Have your clinic commented on this? 

MrsTB, best of luck to you on your ivf journey hun, hope you get that well deserved bfp  . Would be lovely if you came back once in a while to say hi and let us know how your getting on.

Right, gonna try to get some sleep (again). This horrid flu has given me insomnia!
Night night girls xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

Hi everyone, 
I'm going to bring it up with the clinic, It's only been this cycle that I notice syptoms  of my ov  I'm hoping I haven't ovulated late as we haven't had chance for sex last few days. 
I hope everyone gets better . This flu things is getting everyone at the moment. 
Xx


----------

